# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Εξαφάνιση... Δειλία ή γράψιμο;

## Περγαμοντο...

Γεια σας.. Παρακολουθώ μερικές μέρες το φόρουμ και είπα να φτιάξω και εγω προφίλ.. Και το πρώτο μου θέμα είναι κάπως....

Σε 2 μέρες κλείνω 1 χρόνο μόνη μου μετά απο μια σχέση/γνωριμία/δεν ξέρω και εγω τι-πείτε το όπως θέλετε 3,5 μηνών... Πέρσι εγω ήμουν σχεδόν 30 και αυτός 25 και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ονειρευόμουν οτι μαζί του θα κάνω οικογένεια-εξάλλου ήταν πολύ νωρίς για να έχω τέτοιες βλέψεις.. Παρόλο που είχα κάποιους ενδοιασμούς στην αρχή και λόγω ηλικίας αλλά και λόγω απόστασης-1 ώρα δρόμος-του είπα τους φόβους μου και με καθησύχασε λέγοντάς μου πως αυτός ξέρει τι θέλει και θέλει εμένα και απλά σκέφτηκα να ζήσω την στιγμή μαζί του και έτσι ξεκινήσαμε να βγαίνουμε...
Όλα ωραία και καλά στην αρχή ώσπου άρχισε να απομακρύνεται και φτάσαμε στο τέλος.... Ίσως να ήταν μόνο ενθουσιασμός που έριξε μια μεγαλύτερη(αν και δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου η ηλικία, πολλοί με ρωτάνε τι σπουδάζω!) ή μπορεί να μην ήμουν αυτό που ήθελε.... Απο εκεί που φαινόταν ένα παιδί με πυγμή και κυνηγούσε αυτό που ήθελε, διάλεξε ένα άσχημο τέλος: απλά εξαφανίστηκε.... Είμασταν μαζί και χωρίσαμε να πάμε ο καθένας στο σπίτι του και απλά εξαφανίστηκε σαν να πέθανε..... Προσπάθησα να μάθω τι συνέβει, αλλά όλα μου έμειναν αναπάντητα.... Δεν πήρα ποτέ καμία απάντηση...
Απο μικρή όμως έχω ενα κακό ελλάτωμα και είμαι ενοχική και όπως καταλαβαίνετε έλεγα ''εγω κάτι του έκανα, εγω φταίω και για αυτό δεν μου μιλάει, απαξιεί να μου μιλήσει κλπ κλπ κλπ''

Μέσα σε αυτόν τον 1 χρόνο έχω γνωρίσει 4-5 παλικάρια αλλά με κανέναν δεν προχώρησε σε κάτι άλλο εκτός απο φλέρτ αλλά αυτός τριγυρνάει συνεχώς στο μυαλό μου και οχι δεν ήταν όλα πανέμορφα μαζί του ούτε και αυτός κούκλος για να μην πείτε οτι ίσως φταίει η εμφάνιση...

Τι πιστεύετε όμως;; Όταν εξαφανίζεται κάποιος χωρίς να λέει έστω ένα ''μην με ξαναενοχλήσεις'' είναι δειλός που δεν αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του ή απλά σε γράφει;;;

----------


## iliotropio

> Τι πιστεύετε όμως;; Όταν εξαφανίζεται κάποιος χωρίς να λέει έστω ένα ''μην με ξαναενοχλήσεις'' είναι δειλός που δεν αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του ή απλά σε γράφει;;;



το ιδιο πράγμα δεν ειναι;όπως και να εχει εξαφανιστηκε οπότε εκει ειναι η ουσία.Είναι δικο του θεμα-πρόβλημα.Υπαρχει βεβαια η περίπτωση να εμφανιστεί από το πουθενα οποτε εσυ εκει θα πρέπει να δείξεις χαρακτήρα.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> το ιδιο πράγμα δεν ειναι;όπως και να εχει εξαφανιστηκε οπότε εκει ειναι η ουσία.Είναι δικο του θεμα-πρόβλημα.Υπαρχει βεβαια η περίπτωση να εμφανιστεί από το πουθενα οποτε εσυ εκει θα πρέπει να δείξεις χαρακτήρα.



Μα δεν τον περιμένω να γυρίσει... Προσπαθώ να προχωρήσω στην ζωή μου άσχετα αν δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα κάτι που αμφιβάλλω για αυτόν οτι δεν το έχει κάνει ήδη!
Γιατί είναι δικό του πρόβλημα;; Πιστεύεις οτι έτσι θα φέρετε γενικά δλδ. εξαφανίζεται;;
Και οχι δεν είναι το ίδιο να είναι κάποιος δειλός με κάποιον που σε έχει γραμμένη!

----------


## Jackie

Πιστεύω πως είναι δειλία. Οσο και να σε έχει γραμμένη, αποκλείεται να μη σου έλεγε ένα τυπικό "αντίο".
Δειλία και μόνο, η δική μου άποψη. _"Που να εξηγώ κι άντε να μπλέκομαι σε καταστάσεις, με "γιατί".. Αντε γεια καλύτερα"._
Εσύ να μη παίρνεις πάνω σου τα λάθη του, όσο ενοχική κι αν είσαι! Τι του 'κανες δηλαδή κι έχεις ενοχές; Γκρίνιαζες, έκανες σκηνές; Σιγά! Ενα "αντίο" ό,τι και αν έκανες, στο όφειλε.
Ξεκόλλα, συνέχισε τη ζωή σου. Χαμένος χρόνος για κάτι που όσο κράτησε καλά ήταν, τώρα καιρός να πας παρακάτω.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Καθαρά δειλία. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος αξίζει μια εξήγηση για να μπορεί να προχωρήσει, όποια κι' αν είναι αυτή.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Πιστεύω πως είναι δειλία. Οσο και να σε έχει γραμμένη, αποκλείεται να μη σου έλεγε ένα τυπικό "αντίο".
> Δειλία και μόνο, η δική μου άποψη. _"Που να εξηγώ κι άντε να μπλέκομαι σε καταστάσεις, με "γιατί".. Αντε γεια καλύτερα"._
> Εσύ να μη παίρνεις πάνω σου τα λάθη του, όσο ενοχική κι αν είσαι! Τι του 'κανες δηλαδή κι έχεις ενοχές; Γκρίνιαζες, έκανες σκηνές; Σιγά! Ενα "αντίο" ό,τι και αν έκανες, στο όφειλε.
> Ξεκόλλα, συνέχισε τη ζωή σου. Χαμένος χρόνος για κάτι που όσο κράτησε καλά ήταν, τώρα καιρός να πας παρακάτω.



Εχω ενοχές στο οτι δεν ήμουν πολύ διαχυτική μαζί του όταν ήμασταν σε κόσμο, αλλά ''μαζεμένη'', οτι δεν πήγαινα τόσο συχνά στην πόλη του όσο ερχόταν αυτός.... 
Εγω πιστεύω οτι ακόμα και ''σχέση μιας βραδιάς'' να κάνεις, λέτε και ένα αντίο στο τέλος αφού περάσατε κάποιες ώρες και κάποιες στιγμές μαζί... 
Πιστεύω οτι είναι γράψιμο για αυτό δεν απάντησε ποτέ και σε τίποτα όσα μηνύματα κι αν έστειλα.... Άσε που υποψιάζομαι οτι ίσως είχε βρει ήδη την επόμενη..

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Καθαρά δειλία. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος αξίζει μια εξήγηση για να μπορεί να προχωρήσει, όποια κι' αν είναι αυτή.


Αυτό λέω και εγω ώστε να ξέρω τι έκανα λάθος, αν έκανα κάτι λάθος.... Μπορούσε να μου πει οτι δεν άντεχε την απόσταση, αν δεν ήθελε να με πληγώσει με κάτι άλλο....

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Δεν σου φέρθηκε σωστά και πιστεύω πως με τον τρόπο που φεύγει κάποιος απ' την ζωή σου φαίνεται και ο χαρακτήρας του. Ό,τι κι' αν έγινε μεταξύ σας όφειλε να σου εξηγήσει. Δεν οφελεί τώρα να νιώθεις τύψεις. Ό,τι έγινε έγινε και στο κάτω κάτω δεν ξέρεις καν τι έφταιγε. Απλά σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί όταν ο άλλος δεν στο εξηγεί εσύ πολύ δύσκολα καταφέρνεις να ξεκολλήσεις... Εγώ θα πρότεινα 2 πράγματα. Ή του ζητάς τον λόγο και του λες ακριβώς τί νιώθεις (θέλει κότσια) μπας και τον πιάσεις στο φιλότιμο, ή προσπαθείς με όλες σου τις δυνάμεις να τα ξεχάσεις όλα και να προχωρήσεις αναγνωρίζοντας πως δεν σου άξιζε τέτοια συμπεριφορά, σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει βασικά.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Δεν σου φέρθηκε σωστά και πιστεύω πως με τον τρόπο που φεύγει κάποιος απ' την ζωή σου φαίνεται και ο χαρακτήρας του. Ό,τι κι' αν έγινε μεταξύ σας όφειλε να σου εξηγήσει. Δεν οφελεί τώρα να νιώθεις τύψεις. Ό,τι έγινε έγινε και στο κάτω κάτω δεν ξέρεις καν τι έφταιγε. Απλά σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί όταν ο άλλος δεν στο εξηγεί εσύ πολύ δύσκολα καταφέρνεις να ξεκολλήσεις... Εγώ θα πρότεινα 2 πράγματα. Ή του ζητάς τον λόγο και του λες ακριβώς τί νιώθεις (θέλει κότσια) μπας και τον πιάσεις στο φιλότιμο, ή προσπαθείς με όλες σου τις δυνάμεις να τα ξεχάσεις όλα και να προχωρήσεις αναγνωρίζοντας πως δεν σου άξιζε τέτοια συμπεριφορά, σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει βασικά.


Αυτό το περιστατικό έγινε πριν ακριβώς 1 χρόνο, τον Μάϊο του '14 και μέχρι τον Αύγουστο τον παρακαλούσα να μου πεί τι έγινε.. Από τον Αύγουστο μέχρι τώρα δεν τον έχω ενοχλήσει καθόλου...
Είχε σχεδόν 4 μήνες να μου πει μια δικαιολογία εφόσον έβλεπε-καταλάβαινε απο τα μηνύματά μου οτι ήθελα να μάθω, αλλά δεν το έκανε... Σιγά και μην το κάνει τώρα!
Και το αστείο είναι πως το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι οτι είναι αρκετά εγωιστής και ούτε την τέλεια σχέση είχαμε αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί βασανίζω το μυαλουδάκι μου ακόμα με αυτόν!!!

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Ωχ κατάλαβα. Απαράδεκτος :/ Καλά θα κάνεις λοιπόν να ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ, να μαζέψεις τα κομμάτια σου και να τον ξεγράψεις. Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς... Και κάθε φορά που ασυναίσθητα πας να τον συγκρίνεις με άλλους, να σκέφτεσαι πώς ακριβώς σου φέρθηκε για να γίνεται κάθε φορά λιγότερο επώδυνο. Σιγά σιγά θα τα καταφέρεις, φτάνει να βγάλεις απ' το μυαλό πως φταίς εσύ!

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Ωχ κατάλαβα. Απαράδεκτος :/ Καλά θα κάνεις λοιπόν να ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ, να μαζέψεις τα κομμάτια σου και να τον ξεγράψεις. Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς... Και κάθε φορά που ασυναίσθητα πας να τον συγκρίνεις με άλλους, να σκέφτεσαι πώς ακριβώς σου φέρθηκε για να γίνεται κάθε φορά λιγότερο επώδυνο. Σιγά σιγά θα τα καταφέρεις, φτάνει να βγάλεις απ' το μυαλό πως φταίς εσύ!


Φταίνε και οι μέρες τώρα επειδή συμπληρώνεται ο χρόνος.... Και αν έφταιγα εγω σε κάτι;;;

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Κι' αν έφταιγες να σου έλεγε ξεκάθαρα τι τον ενοχλούσε πριν χωρίσετε ώστε να το διόρθωνες. Ή ΕΣΤΩ να στο έλεγε πριν εξαφανιστεί. Αν έφταιγες εσύ μια φορά, αυτός φταίει 10. Είναι ανώφελο να σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Δεν είχε καν το θάρρος της ειλικρίνειας. Αν όμως έφταιγες σε κάτι πιθανόν θα το ένιωθες. Λες ότι είσαι ενοχική, οπότε σίγουρα πιστεύω πως θα τα έπιανες όλα απ' την αρχή και θα έβλεπες πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για να χρεώσεις στον εαυτό σου και απλά αναρωτιέσαι για να τον καλύψεις!

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Κι' αν έφταιγες να σου έλεγε ξεκάθαρα τι τον ενοχλούσε πριν χωρίσετε ώστε να το διόρθωνες. Ή ΕΣΤΩ να στο έλεγε πριν εξαφανιστεί. Αν έφταιγες εσύ μια φορά, αυτός φταίει 10. Είναι ανώφελο να σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Δεν είχε καν το θάρρος της ειλικρίνειας.


Αν έφταιγε αυτός 10 φορές, εγω συνεχίζω να φταίω 100 επειδή ''καίω'' πολύ σκέψη για αυτόν ακόμα... Και αντί να πω ''δεν πας να γ...θείς, ρε μ...κα!!!'' εγω κάθομαι και στεναχωριέμαι και σκέφτομαι....






> Αν όμως έφταιγες σε κάτι πιθανόν θα το ένιωθες. Λες ότι είσαι ενοχική, οπότε σίγουρα πιστεύω πως θα τα έπιανες όλα απ' την αρχή και θα έβλεπες πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για να χρεώσεις στον εαυτό σου και απλά αναρωτιέσαι για να τον καλύψεις!


Μα το έγραψα και παραπάνω πως νιώθω ενοχές επειδή δεν ήμουν πολύ διαχυτική μαζί του όταν ήμασταν σε κόσμο, αλλά ''μαζεμένη'', οτι δεν πήγαινα τόσο συχνά στην πόλη του όσο ερχόταν αυτός και πως δεν έτρεχα συνεχώς πίσω απο το .....εσώρουχό του!....

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Δεν μπορώ να σου πω "φταις γιατί τον σκέφτεσαι ακόμη" γιατί έτσι νιώθεις... Είναι ανθρώπινο... Και απ' την στιγμή που επέμενες τόσο καιρό να μάθεις τον λόγο που εξαφανίστηκε και δεν στον έλεγε, αυτό το κάνει ακόμα πιο δύσκολο.

Μα αυτό δεν είναι λόγος ενοχής! Έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου, αν δεν του άρεσε ας μην προχωρούσε μαζί σου και ας μην ξεστόμιζε τα μεγάλα λόγια... Δεν είναι λόγοι αυτοί για να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα! Έτσι είσαι και μαγκιά σου! Αν δεν του άρεσες ας μην ήταν μαζί σου. Κι' εγώ μαζεμένη είμαι και επειδή έχω έναν α εγωισμό, ούτε κι' εγώ θα έτρεχα κάποιον από πίσω σαν σκυλάκι... Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν θα άρεσα σε κάποιον κοινωνικό ή πως αυτός θα έπρεπε να είχε την απαίτηση να γίνομαι χαλί να με πατήσει; (ΕΚΤΟΣ κι' αν αδιαφορούσες και τον είχες γραμμένο... Ισχύει αυτό; )

Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιήσεις τα πιο πάνω για να μπορείς να προχωρήσεις. Έτσι δεν ξεκολλάς, στο υπογράφω.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Μα αυτό δεν είναι λόγος ενοχής! Έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου, αν δεν του άρεσε ας μην προχωρούσε μαζί σου και ας μην ξεστόμιζε τα μεγάλα λόγια... Δεν είναι λόγοι αυτοί για να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα! Έτσι είσαι και μαγκιά σου! Αν δεν του άρεσες ας μην ήταν μαζί σου. Κι' εγώ μαζεμένη είμαι και επειδή έχω έναν α εγωισμό, ούτε κι' εγώ θα έτρεχα κάποιον από πίσω σαν σκυλάκι... Αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν θα άρεσα σε κάποιον κοινωνικό ή πως αυτός θα έπρεπε να είχε την απαίτηση να γίνομαι χαλί να με πατήσει; (ΕΚΤΟΣ κι' αν αδιαφορούσες και τον είχες γραμμένο... Ισχύει αυτό; )



ΟΧΙ, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τον είχα γραμμένο επειδή μου άρεσε πραγματικά και ίσως για αυτό δεν έβλεπα κάποια πράγματα αλλά εθελοτυφλούσα :-/
Είχα διαβάσει κάπου πως ''τους ανθρώπους τους ερωτευόμαστε για αυτό που είναι και οχι για αυτά που κάνουν'' και έχω μια φίλη απο βόρεια Ελλάδα που έχει δεσμό με κάποιον Αθηναίο και σχεδόν μονίμως ο άνδρας πηγαίνει και την βλέπει κάθε δεύτερο σκ και είναι τρελός για αυτήν!!! Και σκεπτόμενη αυτό μερικές φορές ηρεμώ και πως δεν ευθύνεται και το ότι δεν πήγαινα συχνά στην πόλη του, επειδή αν με ήθελε, αν ήταν ερωτευμένος μαζί μου ή αν του άρεσα πραγματικά, θα ήμασταν ακόμα μαζί-αν δεν είχε βγάλει περίεργα χούγια(ελπίζω να το λέω σωστά :-))...

----------


## elis

You've spent a life time stuck in silence
Afraid you'll say something wrong
If no one ever hears it how we gonna learn your song?

Read more: Emeli Sande - Read All About It (PtIII) Lyrics | MetroLyrics
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftow0Rf8W5w

----------


## elis

αφιερωμενο
στην τσακαλοπαρεα εδω μεσα
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuNzEkWrw44

----------


## elis

λεγε να βαζω

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

Έται μπράβο να σας κάνω να γελάτε και να σκέφτεστε τι κυκλοφορεί στον κόσμο..... Είμαι και κλόουν :-)

----------


## elis

ΟΣΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙ Η ΜΝΗΜΗ
Η ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΙΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ
ΠΙΟ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ
ΚΑΘΕ ΡΟΥΧΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΖΕΣΤΟ
ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΗΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΡΜΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΙΚΟ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ
ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ
ΞΥΠΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΗ ΖΗΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΓΛΥΚΟΠΙΚΡΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ
ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΒΙΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΓΟΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ
ΤΩΡΑ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΠΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΓΧΩΣΟΥΝΕ
ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΑ, ΠΕΖΑ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ...
ΠΟΥ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΕΖΕΙ ΣΑ ΘΗΛΙΑ
ΤΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΙΑ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ
ΜΙΑ ΒΟΥΤΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΕΙΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ
ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ

ΟΤΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΤΗΚΑ
ΚΑΘΕ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ
ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ
ΕΙΝ' Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ
ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ
ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ
ΕΙΝ' Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΠ' ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΝΕΙ
ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΡΥΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΗ
ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ
ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΗ ΦΛΟΓΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΙΕΙ
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΗΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ, ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ
ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΠΛΗΓΩΝΟΥΝ
ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΞΥΠΝΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΣΤΗΛΩΝΟΥΝ
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΑ
ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΙΚΡΙΑ
ΚΑΘΕ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΜΙΑ
ΚΑΘΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ
ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΤΙΖΗΛΕΙΑ, ΚΑΘΕ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΙΑ
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΜΝΗΜΕΙΑ, ΤΡΟΠΑΙΑ
ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΟΡΝΕΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΑΝΕ
ΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΑΣ ΟΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΙΚΑΝΕ


ΟΤΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΤΗΚΑ
ΚΑΘΕ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ
ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ
ΕΙΝ' Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ
ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ
ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ
ΕΙΝ' Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ
ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΙ
ΚΑΘ' ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ
ΕΙΝ Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΩΝΕΣ
ΝΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΤΕΣ
ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ
ΕΙΝ Η ΓΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis

εγω πρωσοπικα δε γελαω μαζι σου γελαω με την κατασταση
εισαι μια φυσιολογικη κοπελα τησ ηλικιασ σου
και θα σε βγαλουν τρελλη
εμενα αμα δε σ χουν πει μ εχουν στην απεξω ειμαι το μαυρο προβατο τ φορουμ γι αυτο γελαω

----------


## natasa306

εγω πιστευω οτι απλα δεν ενιωθε πραγματα....και οτι ηταν πολυ ευκολο να χαθει!!!! γιατι οι ανδρες οταν αγαπουν πραγματικα δνε φευγουν ευκολα απο τη σχεση...το φταιξιμο δνε ειναι δικο σου σε καμια περιπτωση αλλα δικο του...εσυ του εδωσες οτι ωραιοτερο ειχες ομως αυτος δνε το εκτιμισε λογω ηλικιας....πιστευω οτι απλα δνε εισασταν στο σωστο timing....

----------


## Remedy

> εγω πιστευω οτι απλα δεν ενιωθε πραγματα....και οτι ηταν πολυ ευκολο να χαθει!!!! γιατι οι ανδρες οταν αγαπουν πραγματικα δνε φευγουν ευκολα απο τη σχεση....


 αυτο ειναι το ΜΟΝΟ βεβαιο...

----------


## iliotropio

> Πολλά θέματα... Είμαι χαζή, τρελή, ψυχοπαθής, πεισματάρα, επίμονη και πολλά ακόμα που δεν μου έρχονται....


Κι ομως,δεν ειναι αυτα τα θεματα σου.Βασικά αυτα δεν ειναι καν "θεματα".

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laRT01tgXY0

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Κι ομως,δεν ειναι αυτα τα θεματα σου.Βασικά αυτα δεν ειναι καν "θεματα".


Και ποια είναι;;;

----------


## elis

συμβουλη γενικα προσ ολουσ και ισχυει και για μενα 
μην μιλατε με ηλιθιουσ θα σασ ριξουν στο επιπεδο τουσ και θα σασ νικησουν
το συμπαν και η ηλιθιοτητα ειναι απειρα και για το συμπαν δεν ειμαι σιγουροσ
αινσταιν
συνεχιστε και εγω θα το χρωματιζω

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j1RCys4R0g

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IUbxLryyUk

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKfzMOC19Fc

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx3WV9GSOmc

----------


## elis

pergamonto θεσ να μιλησουμε σοβαρα;

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> pergamonto θεσ να μιλησουμε σοβαρα;


Μπα, δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη μαζί μου...

----------


## elis

γιατι δε θελεισ αμα ηθελεσ θα εβγαζα θεσ να τουσ πουμε μερικα κολπα να τουσ κουφανουμε

----------


## elis

σε ευχαριστω που υπαρχεισ ετσι απλα

----------


## elis

επειδη θελω να δω το επιπεδο μου εισαι μονο 30;
εγω νομιζα οτι αντιστοιχω σε 50αρη

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss0kFNUP4P4

----------


## ioannis2

Pergamonto, μάλλον ειχα λάθος. Δεν έπεσες σε ανασφαλή που κραταει καποια καβαντζα απο φοβο μήπως δεν βρει κατι καλύτερο μέχρι να βρει κάτι καλύτερο!
Έπεσες σε εναν, όπως μου τον χαρακτηρισες, καλοπερασάκια, το ερμηνευω, που, λόγω εμπειριας και του χαρακτηρα του, ξερει τον τρόπο να χειρίζεται (μεταχειρίζεται) όμορφα τις κοπέλες με χάδια, φιλια, show και σεξ ώστε να τον αγαπήσουν και να κανουν όνειρα γι αυτον. Σκοπος τους ειναι απλα να περασουν όμορφα επειδη στη σκεψη τους δεν παίζει κάτι σοβαρο γι αυτες (αυτο ξερουν να το κρυβουν) και αμα βαρεθουν και πεθυμησουν άλλη πάνε παρακατω.

Ότι λαμπει δεν ειναι πάντα χρυσό! Απλά μέχρι να ειμαστε καπως πιο σιγουροι για τον αλλο κραταμε κάποιο χωρο ασφαλειας για εμας (να που η ασφάλεια δουλευει σωστα!!). Ετσι, δεν του γινόμαστε δεδομένοι (εδω θα συμφωνεις μαζι μου πως ήταν το λάθος σου!!). Επειδή εμείς οι άντρες όσο κι αν γουσταρουμε μια γυναικα, αμα αυτη γινει εναντι μας δεδομένη την υποτιμάμε. Ανεβαινει στην εκτίμηση μας όταν μας βαζει σε κυνηγι, δείχνοντας μας (ειτε το εννοει ειτε όχι) πως δεν ειναι δεδομενη. Εν πάσει περιπτωσει, εσυ επεσες σε καλοπερασακια όπως το αναλύσαμε.
Και για να τον θυμασαι τοσο καιρο μετα παει να πει πως ήξερε τον τροπο και σου αφησε την αριστη εντυπωση, κι απ την αλλη εσυ εισαι άπειρη από σχέσεις και έρωτες, γι αυτο βρήκε τετοιο έρεισμα μεσα σου η καλή αυτη εντυπωση που ηξερε να δινει. 
Ελπίζω να εργαζεσαι ή να σπουδαζεις, να βγαινεις έξω, να εχεις φίλες, χόμπι κλπ, απλα για να κατευθυνεται η σκεψη σου αλλου και ισως γνωρισεις τοτε κατι καλό για σενα.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

"Να σου πω πως πραγματικά πιστεύω πως όλοι θα με αφήσουν μόνη μου, με τις φιλίες δεν το έχω τόσο έντονα όσο με τους άνδρες αλλά και εκεί το έχω.... Προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω αλλά όταν γνωρίζω κάποιον που μου αρέσει αρκετά και δείχνει και αυτός ενδιαφέρον, σκέφτομαι ''πόσο θα μείνει και αυτός μαζί μου;;;''

*ανασφάλειες... πρέπει να τα βρεις πρώτα με τον εαυτό σου...* 

"Μπορούσε να πει απο την αρχή οτι θέλει χαλαρά πράγματα μαζί μου-σκέτο σεξ, για να ήξερα και εγω που βρίσκομαι.. Δεν είναι κακό, μου το έχουν πει και άλλοι που είναι ξεκάθαροι εξ'αρχής! Μα ούτε εγω λέω οτι ήταν ερωτευμένος μαζί μου αλλά ήταν ενθουσιασμός που του ξεφούσκωσε!"

*εννοείται πως δεν είναι κακό, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ειλικρινείς ούτε μπορούν να μπουν στην θέση του άλλου για να καταλάβουν πως ο άλλος χρειάζεται εξηγήσεις και να ξέρει που πατάει. Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως ό,τι έλεγε τότε δεν το εννοούσε -έστω κι' αν τα έλεγε από ενθουσιασμό-. Μετά ξενέρωσε για λόγους που δεν μπορεί κανείς να ξέρει και για λόγους που 99% δεν φταις εσύ και την έκανε. Το τελευταίο είναι κατακριτέο, άξιζες μια εξήγηση.*


"Τότε λες οτι έφταιγε επειδή όπως φάνηκε δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρος μαζί μου, εε;;;"

*δες τα προηγούμενα. Έφταιγε που την έκανε χωρίς εξήγηση.*

"Μπορεί να τον ''τράβαγα'' μόνο σωματικά και με κανέναν άλλον τρόπο... Ίσως να μην είμαι και κάτι καλό και αξιόλογο, όμως..."

*και πάλι ανασφάλειες. Αν ήθελε να είναι μαζί σου μόνο για το σεξ, να στο έλεγε χωρίς πολλά μεγάλα λόγια.* 

"ΜΑΖΟΧΑ..... "
*ισχύειι αλλά δεν το λέω ειρωνικά :ρ Απλά πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις, σε ταλαιπωρεί πολλύ καιρό!*

----------


## Remedy

σωστη η μουν. συμφωνω.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

Η αλήθεια είναι πως σκεφτόμουν να μην ξανασχοληθώ πάλι με αυτό το θέμα, μιας και μου την είπαν χθες κάποια άτομα λες και δεν ξέρω και μόνη μου οτι είμαι κολλημένη...
Αλλά είναι αγένια να μην απαντήσω αλλά θα έχω και άλλες ενοχες οτι κάποιος μου είπε κάτι για το πρόβλημά μου και εγω τον έγραψα...




> "Να σου πω πως πραγματικά πιστεύω πως όλοι θα με αφήσουν μόνη μου, με τις φιλίες δεν το έχω τόσο έντονα όσο με τους άνδρες αλλά και εκεί το έχω.... Προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω αλλά όταν γνωρίζω κάποιον που μου αρέσει αρκετά και δείχνει και αυτός ενδιαφέρον, σκέφτομαι ''πόσο θα μείνει και αυτός μαζί μου;;;''
> 
> *ανασφάλειες... πρέπει να τα βρεις πρώτα με τον εαυτό σου...* 
> 
> Αν σου πω μερικές πόσες ανασφάλειες εχω που μερικές είναι εντελώς χαζές και χωρίς βάση και χωρίς να μου τις έχει πει κάποιος αλλά εγω να μην νιώθω άνετα με αυτές και με εμένα...
> 
> 
> "Μπορούσε να πει απο την αρχή οτι θέλει χαλαρά πράγματα μαζί μου-σκέτο σεξ, για να ήξερα και εγω που βρίσκομαι.. Δεν είναι κακό, μου το έχουν πει και άλλοι που είναι ξεκάθαροι εξ'αρχής! Μα ούτε εγω λέω οτι ήταν ερωτευμένος μαζί μου αλλά ήταν ενθουσιασμός που του ξεφούσκωσε!"
> 
> ...

----------


## iliotropio

Δεν σηκώνεις την ειλικρίνεια και αγνοείς την επείγουσα ανάγκη να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## noobmoderator

1ον το φορουμ δεν είναι για κρίνουμε
2ον είναι για συμβουλές και εάν του αρέσουν του εκάστοτε θεματοθέτη τις ακολουθεί.,ούτε για υποδείξεις...


Τώρα στο θέμα...
Οντως ισχύει ότι μια μεγαλύτερη ,ειδικά άμα είναι και ωραία, σε ανεβάζει άμα την "ρίξεις"
Επίσης εσύ ? του είπες τίποτα για οικογένεια και για παιδιά?του πέταξες τίποτα τέτοιο?

Τώρα το ότι δεν σ έδωσε καμία απάντηση στον χωρισμό και εξαφανίστηκε το θεωρώ γελοιό πραγματικά...

Και κάτι ακόμα η σχέση σας ήταν καλοκαίρι?

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Δεν σηκώνεις την ειλικρίνεια και αγνοείς την επείγουσα ανάγκη να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου.


Μα την ειλικρίνεια θέλω σε όλα στην ζωή μου αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να επιτίθεται κάποιος ή να γίνεται ειρωνικός όταν κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί με αυτά που λέει... Και επίσης, όποιος θέλει σχολιάζει, όποιος δεν θέλει δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνει σε κανέναν κόπο...





> 1ον το φορουμ δεν είναι για κρίνουμε
> 2ον είναι για συμβουλές και εάν του αρέσουν του εκάστοτε θεματοθέτη τις ακολουθεί.,ούτε για υποδείξεις...
> 
> 
> Τώρα στο θέμα...
> Οντως ισχύει ότι μια μεγαλύτερη ,ειδικά άμα είναι και ωραία, σε ανεβάζει άμα την "ρίξεις"
> Επίσης εσύ ? του είπες τίποτα για οικογένεια και για παιδιά?του πέταξες τίποτα τέτοιο?
> 
> Τώρα το ότι δεν σ έδωσε καμία απάντηση στον χωρισμό και εξαφανίστηκε το θεωρώ γελοιό πραγματικά...
> ...


Αν σου πω οτι εμφανισιακά φαινόμουν μικρότερη απο αυτόν;; Και αυτός πιο μεγάλος για την ηλικία του, μέχρι να μάθω πόσο είναι και να έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς...
Οχι δεν του είπα ποτέ για οικογένεια και παιδιά, αυτός μου έλεγε για τα ανήψια του που ήταν βρέφη και εγω ήμουν πολύ χαλαρή και ήρεμη σε αυτό το θέμα...

Η σχέση μας ήταν απο αρχές Φεβρουαρίου-τέλη Μαϊου... Θα σκεφτείς τώρα πιθανόν ήθελε να ζήσει τους έρωτες του καλοκαιριού...

----------


## Remedy

> Μα την ειλικρίνεια θέλω σε όλα στην ζωή μου αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να επιτίθεται κάποιος ή να γίνεται ειρωνικός όταν κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί με αυτά που λέει... Και επίσης, όποιος θέλει σχολιάζει, όποιος δεν θέλει δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνει σε κανέναν κόπο...
> 
> Αν σου πω οτι εμφανισιακά φαινόμουν μικρότερη απο αυτόν;; Και αυτός πιο μεγάλος για την ηλικία του, μέχρι να μάθω πόσο είναι και να έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς...
> Οχι δεν του είπα ποτέ για οικογένεια και παιδιά, αυτός μου έλεγε για τα ανήψια του που ήταν βρέφη και εγω ήμουν πολύ χαλαρή και ήρεμη σε αυτό το θέμα...
> 
> Η σχέση μας ήταν απο αρχές Φεβρουαρίου-τέλη Μαϊου... Θα σκεφτείς τώρα πιθανόν ήθελε να ζήσει τους έρωτες του καλοκαιριού...


+1000 στο οποιος δεν θελει, ας μην διαβαζει, ας μην σχολιαζει.
αν ηθελε να ζησει τους ερωτες του καλοκαιριου, θα επανερχοταν τον χειμωνα.
αυτος οχι μονο δεν επανηλθε ενω ηξερε οτι τον θελεις, αλλα ουτε καν απαντουσε στα μηνυματα σου.
δεν κολλαει το θεμα του καλοκαιριου..

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> +1000 στο οποιος δεν θελει, ας μην διαβαζει, ας μην σχολιαζει.
> *αν ηθελε να ζησει τους ερωτες τουκαλοκαιριου, θα επανερχοταν τον χειμωνα.*
> αυτος οχι μονο δεν επανηλθε ενω ηξερε οτι τον θελεις, αλλα ουτε καν απαντουσε στα μηνυματα σου.
> δεν κολλαει το θεμα του καλοκαιριου..


Το διατύπωσα λάθος:μπορεί να ήθελε να γλιτώσει απο εμένα αλλά μπορεί όντως να ήθελε να ζήσει και κάποιον έρωτα το καλοκαίρι και για αυτό να έγινε ελεύθερο πουλί,χαχαχα...
Δεν ξέρω αν τον/τους έζησε, δεν ξέρω αν είναι με κάποια κοπέλα και πόσο χρονικό διάστημα και πίστεψέ με ποτέ δεν του ζήτησα να επιστρέψει ή δεύτερη ευκαιρία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, άσε που ήξερε κιόλας πως ακόμα και να έλιωνα για αυτόν δεν θα δεχόμουν να γυρίσει εφόσον είχε φύγει.... Εγω αυτό που ζητούσα ήταν απλά μια εξήγηση...

----------


## Remedy

> Το διατύπωσα λάθος:μπορεί να ήθελε να γλιτώσει απο εμένα αλλά μπορεί όντως να ήθελε να ζήσει και κάποιον έρωτα το καλοκαίρι και για αυτό να έγινε ελεύθερο πουλί,χαχαχα...
> Δεν ξέρω αν τον/τους έζησε, δεν ξέρω αν είναι με κάποια κοπέλα και πόσο χρονικό διάστημα και πίστεψέ με ποτέ δεν του ζήτησα να επιστρέψει ή δεύτερη ευκαιρία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, άσε που ήξερε κιόλας πως ακόμα και να έλιωνα για αυτόν δεν θα δεχόμουν να γυρίσει εφόσον είχε φύγει.... Εγω αυτό που ζητούσα ήταν απλά μια εξήγηση...


με την εμμονη που εχεις ακομα μαζι του, πιστευω οτι θα τον αφηνες να γυρισει, αλλα δνε ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας, μιας και δεν προεκυψε.
με το υπολοιπο, ξαναγυρναμε στο ιδιο που ηδη ειπαμε.
αν εφυγε για να ζησει με τον ερωτα του, δεν εχει σημασια, εφοσον μετα ειτε συνεχισε μαζι της ειτε με καποια αλλη.
αυτο πουε χει σημασια ειναι οτι η απομακρυνση του απο επικοινωνια μαζι σου, ειναι σταθερη. δεν εδειξε σημεια ενδιαφεροντος ουτε μετα το καλοκαιρι, ουτε μετα τον χειμωνα.
οποτε, δεν μας νοαιζει τι κανει και με ποια. ας παει στο καλο.

----------


## noobmoderator

> Μα την ειλικρίνεια θέλω σε όλα στην ζωή μου αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να επιτίθεται κάποιος ή να γίνεται ειρωνικός όταν κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί με αυτά που λέει... Και επίσης, όποιος θέλει σχολιάζει, όποιος δεν θέλει δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνει σε κανέναν κόπο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν σου πω οτι εμφανισιακά φαινόμουν μικρότερη απο αυτόν;; Και αυτός πιο μεγάλος για την ηλικία του, μέχρι να μάθω πόσο είναι και να έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς...
> Οχι δεν του είπα ποτέ για οικογένεια και παιδιά, αυτός μου έλεγε για τα ανήψια του που ήταν βρέφη και εγω ήμουν πολύ χαλαρή και ήρεμη σε αυτό το θέμα...
> 
> Η σχέση μας ήταν απο αρχές Φεβρουαρίου-τέλη Μαϊου... Θα σκεφτείς τώρα πιθανόν ήθελε να ζήσει τους έρωτες του καλοκαιριού...


Και πως σ χώρισε?

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> με την εμμονη που εχεις ακομα μαζι του, πιστευω οτι θα τον αφηνες να γυρισει, αλλα δνε ειναι αυτο το θεμα μας, μιας και δεν προεκυψε.
> με το υπολοιπο, ξαναγυρναμε στο ιδιο που ηδη ειπαμε.
> αν εφυγε για να ζησει με τον ερωτα του, δεν εχει σημασια, εφοσον μετα ειτε συνεχισε μαζι της ειτε με καποια αλλη.
> αυτο πουε χει σημασια ειναι οτι η απομακρυνση του απο επικοινωνια μαζι σου, ειναι σταθερη. δεν εδειξε σημεια ενδιαφεροντος ουτε μετα το καλοκαιρι, ουτε μετα τον χειμωνα.
> οποτε, δεν μας νοαιζει τι κανει και με ποια. ας παει στο καλο.


Αν επέστρεφε τις πρώτες μέρες, ναι θα το ήθελα... Εφόσον πέρναγε ο καιρός, δεν περίμενα κάτι....
Όχι δεν μας νοιάζει τι κάνει στην ζωή του.... Αλλά μου έχει κολλήσει η ρημάδα η εξήγηση...
Και μια φορά φίλος μου, μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ''έχεις γλιτώσει απο έναν εγωιστή αλλά δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ακόμα... θα το καταλάβεις με τον καιρό και θα τον ευγνομωνείς που έφυγε..''

Και ναι μου έχει κολλήσει η εξήγηση επειδή δεν με βρήκε στον δρόμο, ούτε είμαι καμιά π...να στην ψυχή και στο κορμί, για να φερθεί έτσι..... Και ίσως αυτό είναι που πονάει περισσότερο.... Αλλά είπαμε, αυτό μπορούσε και ήθελε και αυτό έκανε....

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Και πως σ χώρισε?



Το γράφω Ε Ξ Α Φ Α Ν Ι Σ Τ Η Κ Ε...... Δεν απάντησε ποτέ σε τίποτα....

----------


## noobmoderator

> Το γράφω Ε Ξ Α Φ Α Ν Ι Σ Τ Η Κ Ε...... Δεν απάντησε ποτέ σε τίποτα....


Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο....

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πάθει τπτ?να έχει κάποια αρρώστια?να του βάλαν λόγια άλλοι για οτιδήποτε?

Επίσης στο μέρος του είχες πάει?βγαίνατε κανονικά?

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο....
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πάθει τπτ?να έχει κάποια αρρώστια?να του βάλαν λόγια άλλοι για οτιδήποτε?
> 
> Επίσης στο μέρος του είχες πάει?βγαίνατε κανονικά?



Τόσο γομάρι που είναι δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα, ζει και βασιλεύει.... Ναι βγαίναμε κανονικά...

----------


## noobmoderator

> Τόσο γομάρι που είναι δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα, ζει και βασιλεύει.... Ναι βγαίναμε κανονικά...


ντάξει και άλλη να είχε βρει ,δεν θα σ έστελνε στην χειρότερη ένα μήνυμα?Αυτό δεν μου κολλάει.....
Υπάρχουν και ακραία σενάρια...αλλά καλύτερα να μην αρχίσουμε να τα λέμε :p

----------


## elis

ψαξτε ανθρωπουσ που να εχουν νοημα εγω αδειασα δεν εχω να προσφερω κατι αλλο
σασ φιλω γλυκα και καλο μου ταξιδι εκει που θα παω

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWA2pjMjpBs

----------


## Remedy

> ψαξτε ανθρωπουσ που να εχουν νοημα εγω αδειασα δεν εχω να προσφερω κατι αλλο
> σασ φιλω γλυκα και καλο μου ταξιδι εκει που θα παω


να κατσεις εκει που καθεσαι παντελη

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE

----------


## Remedy

> Τόσο γομάρι που είναι δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα, ζει και βασιλεύει.... Ναι βγαίναμε κανονικά...


συγνωμη, αφου εφυγε χωρις κουβεντα και δεν απαντησε ποτε σε τπτ και μενετε και μακρια, που ξερεις οτι ζει?

----------


## elis

> να κατσεις εκει που καθεσαι παντελη


κοιτα ρεμ εγω επρεπε να αποδειξω οτι περασα καποια πραγματα στη ζωη μου 
οι μεν λεγαν οτι τα περασα και οι δεν οτι δεν τα περασα
αποφασισανε λοιοπν να τα ξαναπερασω για να δουνε
τα ξαναπερασα και εφτασα στα ιδια σημεια δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να δω
οποτε λογικα γραφουμε επιλογο

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9CaomyP0SQ

----------


## Remedy

> κοιτα ρεμ εγω επρεπε να αποδειξω οτι περασα καποια πραγματα στη ζωη μου 
> οι μεν λεγαν οτι τα περασα και οι δεν οτι δεν τα περασα
> αποφασισανε λοιοπν να τα ξαναπερασω για να δουνε
> τα ξαναπερασα και εφτασα στα ιδια σημεια δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να δω
> οποτε λογικα γραφουμε επιλογο


"λογικα", λες.
αν σε ενδιαφερει η λογικη θα σκεφτοσουν οτι τα πραγματα αλλαζουν χωρις να ξερουμε ποτε και πως. μπορει και αυριο, μπορει και προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## elis

τεσπα ασ το αφησουμε ανοιχτο το θεμα

----------


## Remedy

> τεσπα ασ το αφησουμε ανοιχτο το θεμα


ε ναι..
και μην νομιζεις, ολοι μια παραταση ζουμε.
κι ο πιο χαρουμενος/ υγιης/ ευτυχισμενος/ με την καλυτερη γκομεναρα/ ζαπλουτος, μπορει αυριο απλα να μην ξυπνησει .

ολοι στην ιδια μοιρα, μην βλεπεις το τι φαινεται. ;)

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> συγνωμη, αφου εφυγε χωρις κουβεντα και δεν απαντησε ποτε σε τπτ και μενετε και μακρια, που ξερεις οτι ζει?



Έχουμε κοινό φίλο και τότε στην αρχή που φοβόμουν μήπως έχει πάθει κάτι, μίλησα με τον φίλο μας και μου είπε οτι είναι μια χαρά(δεν ήταν σίγουρος 100% οτι κάτι έτρεχε ανάμεσά μας, δεν το είχαμε πει αλλά το είχε καταλάβει)...






> "λογικα", λες.
> αν σε ενδιαφερει η λογικη θα σκεφτοσουν οτι τα πραγματα αλλαζουν χωρις να ξερουμε ποτε και πως. μπορει και αυριο, μπορει και προς το καλυτερο.


Να σχολιάσω και αυτό πως ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε τι θα συμβεί και οτι και τα καλά και τα κακά έρχονται εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις αλλά αν δεν έχεις και αισιοδοξία ή ελπίδα οτι μπορεί το αύριο να είναι καλύτερο, δεν πιστεύεις όλες αυτές τις βλακείες που λένε, τα θετικά λόγια και σκέψεις...

----------


## iliotropio

> +1000 στο οποιος δεν θελει, ας μην διαβαζει, ας μην σχολιαζει.


ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ όποιος απαντάει ΘΕΛΕΙ και το κάνει , δεν το κάνει με το ζόρι.........

----------


## Remedy

> Έχουμε κοινό φίλο και τότε στην αρχή που φοβόμουν μήπως έχει πάθει κάτι, μίλησα με τον φίλο μας και μου είπε οτι είναι μια χαρά(δεν ήταν σίγουρος 100% οτι κάτι έτρεχε ανάμεσά μας, δεν το είχαμε πει αλλά το είχε καταλάβει)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Να σχολιάσω και αυτό πως ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε τι θα συμβεί και οτι και τα καλά και τα κακά έρχονται εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις αλλά αν δεν έχεις και αισιοδοξία ή ελπίδα οτι μπορεί το αύριο να είναι καλύτερο, δεν πιστεύεις όλες αυτές τις βλακείες που λένε, τα θετικά λόγια και σκέψεις...


καλα, δεν ηξερε ο κοινος φιλος σας οτι τα εχετε? γιατι? κρυφο ηταν?

στο αλλο, εχεις δικιο, αλλα οταν δεν εχεις θετικη σκεψη μια δεδομενη στιγμη, μπορεις να κανεις "θετικες" σκεψεις με την λογικη σου.
δεν εχει σημασια ποσο χαλια ειναι τα πραγματα, η νοιωθεις. ειναι ΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΒΑΣΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ, ολα να πανε καλυτερα. (η και οχι...)

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> καλα, δεν ηξερε ο κοινος φιλος σας οτι τα εχετε? γιατι? κρυφο ηταν?


Εγω δεν είχα πει κάτι στο παιδί αυτό αλλά ούτε και ήμουν διαχυτική με τον πρώην γενικά μπροστά σε κόσμο... Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός είχε πει κάτι, αλλά σίγουρα είχε καταλάβει οτι κάτι γινόταν....
Δεν βγαίναμε και κάθε φορά μαζί...

----------


## elis

ρε κουκλα ειχατε σχεση δεν ειχατε
βγαινατε δεν βγαινατε
ηταν καλοσ δεν ηταν
ειχε χουγια δεν ειχε
σε ερωτευτηκε δε σε ερωτευτηκε
εντ6υπωσιαστηκε δεν εντυπωσιαστηκε
αυτα ειναι τα θεματα που εχεισ ανοιξει μεχρι τωρα τα οποια διηνεκιζουν στο απειρο
και δημιουργουν ενα απυθμενο εγω κι ενα ακρατο ειναι
που διασταυρωνεται στο εμεισ που δε ξερουμε αν υπαρχει
συμπερασματικα θα ελεγα σηριαλ το καναμε 
να αρχισεισ να γραφεισ σεναρια προτεινω εγω

----------


## marian_m

Αφού υποστηρίζεις ότι θέλεις ειλικρίνεια (προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν την αντέχεις και δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει κιόλας), θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου.
Εγώ θα είχα φύγει από τη δεύτερη σελίδα.
Όχι μόνο εξηγήσεις δεν θα είχα δώσει, αλλά θα είχα αλλάξει και τηλέφωνο!
Και 3 μήνες που άντεξε το παλικάρι, ήρωας ήταν!
Δεν παίζεσαι κορίτσι μου, 15 σελίδες τα ίδια και τα ίδια!
Μην την ψάχνεις, αν δεν μας δουλεύεις, κοίταξε τι θα κάνεις με τα θέματά σου.
Βρες τρόπο να τα λύσεις επιτέλους, εδώ μέσα δε νομίζω να καταφέρνεις τίποτα παραπάνω, από το να τ' αναμασάς.


υ.γ. Εμένα πάντως αυτό το θέμα μου θυμίζει και κάποια άλλα, εξίσου κουραστικά. ;)

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Αφού υποστηρίζεις ότι θέλεις ειλικρίνεια (προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν την αντέχεις και δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει κιόλας), θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου.
> Εγώ θα είχα φύγει από τη δεύτερη σελίδα.
> Όχι μόνο εξηγήσεις δεν θα είχα δώσει, αλλά θα είχα αλλάξει και τηλέφωνο!
> Και 3 μήνες που άντεξε το παλικάρι, ήρωας ήταν!
> Δεν παίζεσαι κορίτσι μου, 15 σελίδες τα ίδια και τα ίδια!
> Μην την ψάχνεις, αν δεν μας δουλεύεις, κοίταξε τι θα κάνεις με τα θέματά σου.
> Βρες τρόπο να τα λύσεις επιτέλους, εδώ μέσα δε νομίζω να καταφέρνεις τίποτα παραπάνω, από το να τ' αναμασάς.
> 
> 
> υ.γ. Εμένα πάντως αυτό το θέμα μου θυμίζει και κάποια άλλα, εξίσου κουραστικά. ;)


Οκ εσυ να φερεσαι όπως γουσταρεις, δικο σου θέμα και όχι δικο μου.... Που θα μου πεις οτι και πολύ με άντεξε λες και ξέρεις τι γινόταν ή πιστεύεις οτι μια σχέση είναι σαν τις σελίδες ενος φόρουμ που είναι και ανώνυμα και γράφει ο καθένας τα εσωψυχα του.....

Ααααα και αν δεν γουσταρεις, δεν μπαίνεις καν στο κόπο να σχολιασεις αλλά το εχεις κανει τουλαχιστον 1 φορά :-D

----------


## marian_m

> Οκ εσυ να φερεσαι όπως γουσταρεις, δικο σου θέμα και όχι δικο μου.... Που θα μου πεις οτι και πολύ με άντεξε λες και ξέρεις τι γινόταν ή πιστεύεις οτι μια σχέση είναι σαν τις σελίδες ενος φόρουμ που είναι και ανώνυμα και γράφει ο καθένας τα εσωψυχα του.....
> 
> Ααααα και αν δεν γουσταρεις, δεν μπαίνεις καν στο κόπο να σχολιασεις αλλά το εχεις κανει τουλαχιστον 1 φορά :-D


Τη γνώμη μας ζήτησες, τη γνώμη μου σου λέω.
Το ότι δεν σου αρέσει, είναι δικό σου θέμα.
Μην ξαναπείς όμως ότι θέλεις ειλικρίνεια, γιατί ψεύδεσαι! :rolleyes:

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Τη γνώμη μας ζήτησες, τη γνώμη μου σου λέω.
> Το ότι δεν σου αρέσει, είναι δικό σου θέμα.
> Μην ξαναπείς όμως ότι θέλεις ειλικρίνεια, γιατί ψεύδεσαι! :rolleyes:


Α, τότε δέχομαι την ειλικρίνεια και όχι την επίθεση.... Αν η ειλικρινής απάντηση του καθενός είναι η επίθεση ή η ειρωνία, τότε δεν την θέλω καθόλου! :-)

Και να συμπληρωσω πως ειλικρίνεια απο τον ήρωα ήθελα πρωτίστως.....

----------


## marian_m

> Α, τότε δέχομαι την ειλικρίνεια και όχι την επίθεση.... Αν η ειλικρινής απάντηση του καθενός είναι η επίθεση ή η ειρωνία, τότε δεν την θέλω καθόλου! :-)
> 
> Και να συμπληρωσω πως ειλικρίνεια απο τον ήρωα ήθελα πρωτίστως.....


Κι εγώ να συμπληρώσω πως κάποιοι δεν πρόκειται να μας δώσουν αυτό που θέλουμε, που να χτυπιόμαστε κάτω!
Οπότε, πάμε παρακάτω.
Διαφορετικά, απλώς χτυπιόμαστε κάτω μόνοι μας!

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Κι εγώ να συμπληρώσω πως κάποιοι δεν πρόκειται να μας δώσουν αυτό που θέλουμε, που να χτυπιόμαστε κάτω!
> Οπότε, πάμε παρακάτω.
> Διαφορετικά, απλώς χτυπιόμαστε κάτω μόνοι μας!


Με αυτό θα συμφωνησω ... Δεν θέλω ειρωνεία και το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο σου είναι πολύ καλό...

----------


## marian_m

> Με αυτό θα συμφωνησω ... Δεν θέλω ειρωνεία και το συγκεκριμένο σχόλιο σου είναι πολύ καλό...


Μήπως θα μου βάλεις και καλό βαθμό;

Προσωπικά, λίγο μ' ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος συμφωνεί ή δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μου εδώ μέσα.
Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι συμπαθής ή αντιπαθής και δεν έχω ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης από αγνώστους.
Λέω απλά τη γνώμη μου.
Και συχνά είμαι ειρωνική.
Αυτό είναι το στυλ μου και δεν θα το αλλάξω παρά μόνο αν θελήσω εγώ.
Και γράφω όπου θέλω, ό,τι θέλω. 

Συστήθηκα, αν δε με γνωρίζεις ήδη.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Μήπως θα μου βάλεις και καλό βαθμό;
> 
> Προσωπικά, λίγο μ' ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος συμφωνεί ή δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μου εδώ μέσα.
> Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι συμπαθής ή αντιπαθής και δεν έχω ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης από αγνώστους.
> Λέω απλά τη γνώμη μου.
> Και συχνά είμαι ειρωνική.
> Αυτό είναι το στυλ μου και δεν θα το αλλάξω παρά μόνο αν θελήσω εγώ.
> Και γράφω όπου θέλω, ό,τι θέλω. 
> 
> Συστήθηκα, αν δε με γνωρίζεις ήδη.


Όχι δεν σε γνώριζα και τώρα που μου συστηθηκες θα σου απαντώ και αναλόγως....

----------


## Loading...

> Μήπως θα μου βάλεις και καλό βαθμό;
> 
> Προσωπικά, λίγο μ' ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος συμφωνεί ή δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μου εδώ μέσα.
> Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι συμπαθής ή αντιπαθής και δεν έχω ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης από αγνώστους.
> Λέω απλά τη γνώμη μου.
> Και συχνά είμαι ειρωνική.
> Αυτό είναι το στυλ μου και δεν θα το αλλάξω παρά μόνο αν θελήσω εγώ.
> Και γράφω όπου θέλω, ό,τι θέλω. 
> 
> Συστήθηκα, αν δε με γνωρίζεις ήδη.


Εκτός από απαράδεκτο, πιο αντιφατικό δεν γίνεται το μήνυμά σου...
"Δεν έχω ανάγκη να επιβεβαιώνομαι, αλλά θα επιβεβαιωθώ προσπαθώντας να βγω από πάνω, δείχνοντας πόσο πολύ δεν έχω ανάγκη την επιβεβαίωση."

----------


## noobmoderator

> Μήπως θα μου βάλεις και καλό βαθμό;
> 
> Προσωπικά, λίγο μ' ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος συμφωνεί ή δεν συμφωνεί μαζί μου εδώ μέσα.
> Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι συμπαθής ή αντιπαθής και δεν έχω ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης από αγνώστους.
> Λέω απλά τη γνώμη μου.
> Και συχνά είμαι ειρωνική.
> Αυτό είναι το στυλ μου και δεν θα το αλλάξω παρά μόνο αν θελήσω εγώ.
> Και γράφω όπου θέλω, ό,τι θέλω. 
> 
> Συστήθηκα, αν δε με γνωρίζεις ήδη.


Γιατί τέτοια επίθεση ? δεν νομίζω να σ έκανε κάτι η κοπέλα που έβαλε το θέμα.....

----------


## ioannis2

Περγαμόντο,

Τι ήταν αυτο που σου πρόσφερε που τον έκανε τόσο μοναδικό στη ζωη σου για να τον επιζητάς ενα χρόνο μετά?? 

Ειχες αλλες σχεσεις στη ζωη σου?

Γιατί τόση επιμονη με το θεμα σου?

Δεν εξαφανίστηκε, απλά αποφάσισε οριστικά!

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Περγαμόντο,
> 
> Τι ήταν αυτο που σου πρόσφερε που τον έκανε τόσο μοναδικό στη ζωη σου *για να τον επιζητάς* ενα χρόνο μετά?? 
> 
> Ειχες αλλες σχεσεις στη ζωη σου?
> 
> Γιατί τόση επιμονη με το θεμα σου?
> 
> Δεν εξαφανίστηκε, απλά αποφάσισε οριστικά!


Δεν τον επιζητω αυτόν σαν άνδρα, ο λόγος με ενδιέφερε... Ναι είχα και άλλες σχέσεις στην ζωή μου, λίγες...
Η επιμονή με το θέμα είναι ίσως και λόγω εγωισμού και για το γαμώτο επειδή εγω ήμουν ανοιχτή απέναντί του και έλεγα και τους ενδοιασμούς και τα προβλήματα που είχαμε και αυτός απλά τίποτα... Ναι θα το ξαναπούμε πως αυτό ήθελε και αυτό έκανε.... Αλλά τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι ίσως να στρέφομαι και απέναντι σε εμένα επειδή δεν κατάλαβα τι ήταν μιας και έρχονται εικόνες απο κινήσεις και λόγια του που απλά εθελοτυφλούσα και δεν έφυγα πρώτη...

----------


## Remedy

> ....
> 
> Και να συμπληρωσω πως ειλικρίνεια απο τον ήρωα ήθελα πρωτίστως.....


ναι, αλλα αυτο ειναι το ΜΟΝΟ σιγουρο οτι οσο και να το συζηταμε, δεν μπορεις να το εχεις.
οποτε ποιος ο λογος που επανερχομαστε? μηπως διαβαζει φορουμ ο τυπος και θελεις να το δει?

----------


## marian_m

> Εκτός από απαράδεκτο, πιο αντιφατικό δεν γίνεται το μήνυμά σου...
> "Δεν έχω ανάγκη να επιβεβαιώνομαι, αλλά θα επιβεβαιωθώ προσπαθώντας να βγω από πάνω, δείχνοντας πόσο πολύ δεν έχω ανάγκη την επιβεβαίωση."


Καλώς τον!
Αυτό να μου το αναλύσεις καλύτερα, κατά προτίμηση με ένα κείμενο 1500 λέξεων, όχι λιγότερες, θα το απορρίψω.

----------


## Loading...

> Καλώς τον!
> Αυτό να μου το αναλύσεις καλύτερα, κατά προτίμηση με ένα κείμενο 1500 λέξεων, όχι λιγότερες, θα το απορρίψω.


Αστειάκι.

Υπερανέλυσες μόνη σου ό,τι χρειαζόταν, στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα.

----------


## marian_m

> Αστειάκι.
> 
> Υπερανέλυσες μόνη σου ό,τι χρειαζόταν, στο αρχικό σου μήνυμα.


Μπα, η υπερανάλυση δεν είναι από τα χαρακτηριστικά μου.
Άλλοι έχουν τα πρωτεία εδώ μέσα!

----------


## ioannis2

> μηπως διαβαζει φορουμ ο τυπος και θελεις να το δει?


Όχι! Απλά η κοπέλα δεν έχει άλλη δουλειά να κάνει! 
Κι αν κρίνω απο την πολλή υπεραναλυση, υπεραπασχόληση της με το θεμα (το πολλή μπλα μπλα δλδ) παίζει αυτή να ταν πρήχτης μαζί του, κι αυτος να ναι ο λόγος που την παρατησε!
Ο τύπος, στο μεταξύ, αν τη συναντησει κάπου τυχαία παίζει σοβαρα να μην την καταλάβει, να ξέχασε δλδ τη φάτσα της!

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι! Απλά η κοπέλα δεν έχει άλλη δουλειά να κάνει! 
> Κι αν κρίνω απο την πολλή υπεραναλυση, υπεραπασχόληση της με το θεμα (το πολλή μπλα μπλα δλδ) παίζει αυτή να ταν πρήχτης μαζί του, κι αυτος να ναι ο λόγος που την παρατησε!
> Ο τύπος, στο μεταξύ, αν τη συναντησει κάπου τυχαία παίζει σοβαρα να μην την καταλάβει, να ξέχασε δλδ τη φάτσα της!


δεν αποκλειεται.
επισης δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται στον μοναδικο κοινο φιλο που μαλιστα εβγαιναν συχνα και μαζι, να μην ειχαν πει οτι εχουν σχεση.
μηπως δεν μιλαμε για σχεση αλλα για λιγοστες επαφες και 'σχεση" μονο στις ελπιδες της κοπελας, αλλα οχι στις προθεσεις του τυπου κι απο κει και περα, αυτος απλα δεν ηθελε να μπλεξει σε συζητησεις γιατι την εβλεπε να κολλαει ηδη?
τεσπα...

----------


## marian_m

Προσέξετε πώς μιλάτε για την κοπέλα!
Γιατί μπορεί και σας να σας επισκεφτεί με προσωπικό μήνυμα ένας κύριος καλός, που δεν του αρέσουν οι καυγάδες, για να σας συνετίσει και να σας βάλει στον ίσιο δρόμο!
Εκτός, αν έχει ιδιαίτερες προτιμήσεις, για κάποιους μυστήριους λόγους και επισκέπτεται μόνο εμένα...

----------


## ioannis2

> Το γράφω Ε Ξ Α Φ Α Ν Ι Σ Τ Η Κ Ε...... Δεν απάντησε ποτέ σε τίποτα....


Του έστελνες μηνυματα δλδ?

----------


## ioannis2

> .
> μηπως δεν μιλαμε για σχεση αλλα για λιγοστες επαφες και 'σχεση" μονο στις ελπιδες της κοπελας, αλλα οχι στις προθεσεις του τυπου κι απο κει και περα, αυτος απλα δεν ηθελε να μπλεξει σε συζητησεις γιατι την εβλεπε να κολλαει ηδη?
> ..


Μόλις περιέγραψες με ακρίβεια τί πραγματικά συνέβη μεταξύ τους!

----------


## Loading...

> Προσέξετε πώς μιλάτε για την κοπέλα!
> Γιατί μπορεί και σας να σας επισκεφτεί με προσωπικό μήνυμα ένας κύριος καλός, που δεν του αρέσουν οι καυγάδες, για να σας συνετίσει και να σας βάλει στον ίσιο δρόμο!
> Εκτός, αν έχει ιδιαίτερες προτιμήσεις, για κάποιους μυστήριους λόγους και επισκέπτεται μόνο εμένα...


Εντάξει marian ό,τι να'ναι.
Αόρατο προφίλ, υπονοούμενα, νύξεις και πάει λέγοντας.
Επειδή δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω με έναν αντίστοιχα ειρωνικό και εχθρικό τρόπο με τον δικό σου και επειδή πραγματικά δεν ψάχνω για τσακωμούς όπως εσύ, έχεις το ελεύθερο να ποστάρεις τα μηνύματα μου για να κρίνει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται. Που μάλλον δεν ενδιαφέρεται και κανένας αλλά γουστάρεις την προσοχή. Και μετά λες οτι δεν ψάχνεις την επιβεβαίωση. Απλώς μετά τα συμπεράσματα τους, ας μου στείλουν κι εμένα να με ρωτήσουν τί γράφτηκε. Γιατί ο χαρακτήρας που βγάζεις με όσα πληκτρολογείς, μάλλον κρύβει πάρα πολλή μαυρίλα, ποιος ξέρεις τί ποίημα θα δείξεις.

Ας σβήσει κάποιος τα άσχετα μηνύματα...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

"Καλά ας το δεχτώ.. Αν εξαρχής ήθελε μόνο να περάσει λίγο καλά χωρίς να χρωστάει εξηγήσεις, τότε οτιδήποτε και να έκανα πάλι την ίδια κατάληξη θα είχαμε... Άρα την μπάλα μπορεί να την έχω χάσει επειδή δεν είχα βάλει στο μυαλό μου και αυτήν την πιθανότητα του ''περνάω καλά'' και για αυτό γίνεται όλο αυτό στο μυαλό μου... Αυτό ήθελε, αυτό έκανε! Αλλά λίγη ειλικρίνια δεν βλάπτει..."

Συμφωνώ σ' αυτό. Εννοείται πως δεν βλάπτει αλλά αυτό που λέμε είναι πως εσύ μπορείς να περιμένεις απ' τους άλλους εξηγήσεις και ειλικρινεία αλλά να μην είναι διατεθημένοι να στις δώσουν. Και εννοείται πως το τελευταίο το καταδικάζουμε, είναι λάθος και απαράδεκτο ειδικά με τον τρόπο που είχε ξεφανιστεί και ειδικά όταν σε έβλεπε να υποφέρεις.

"Ωχ... Αν ήθελε να είναι μαζί μου μόνο για το σεξ, θα το έλεγε... Εφόσον δεν το είπε, μπορεί να ήθελε/να του άρεσα και εγω σαν κοπέλα-χαρακτήρας αλλά στην πορεία κάπου ξενέρωσε;;; Αν ισχύει αυτό,τότε εγω δεν τον έχασα;;;"

Μα αυτό στο έχω εξηγήσει και πριν... Το πρώτο που κρατάμε, αν ήταν μαζί σου μόνο για το σεξ, δεν ξέρουμε αν θα στο έλεγε ή όχι, αν κρίνουμε και απ' τον τρόπο που εξαφανίστηκε δεν φαίνεται και ο πιο ειλικρινής άνθρωπος στον κόσμο... Μπορεί και να στο έλεγε, μπορεί και όχι... Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συνέχεια σενάρια, εμείς κοιτάμε το αποτέλεσμα. Το δεύτερο που κρατάμε, αν ξενέρωσε δεν σημαίνει πως φταις εσύ. Στο είπα και πριν αλλά εσύ θες να σε βασανίζεις επειδή έχεις πολλές ανασφάλειες. Και δεν θέλω να με παρεξηγήσεις, εγώ δεν στα λέω ειρωνικά ή για να σε προσβάλω! Κι' εγώ έχω άπειρες ανασφάλειες και έμαθα να τις αναγνωρίζω και στους άλλους. Εξάλλου λες και η ίδια πως είσαι ενοχική. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου για να μην κάνεις τόοσα σενάρια και να βασανίζεσαι άδικα και να κολλάς σε κάποιον και να μένεις πίσω κλπ. Αν είσαι σίγουρη για τον εαυτό σου είσαι σωστή στους γύρω σου και ξέρεις πως εσύ απ' την πλευρά σου έχεις καθαρή συνείδηση και μαθαίνεις να αναγνωρίζεις πολύ πιο εύκολα τυχών σου λάθη. Ίσως τα λάθη που βρίσκω εγώ τώρα είναι η τόση ανασφάλεια που έχεις και το ότι πιστεύεις πως όλοι οι άλλοι θα συμπεριφέρονται σωστά και όπως θες. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει 9 στις 10 περιπτώσεις! Γι' αυτό είναι τόσο δύσκολο να βρεις κάποιον που να θέλετε τα ίδια πράγματα και να υπάρχει συνεννόηση μεταξύ σας. Και τώρα περιμένω απάντηση σου "δηλαδή λες πως λόγω της ανασφάλειάς μου τον έδιωξα;"...Όχι δεν λέω αυτό. Λέω πως για σένα θα ήταν καλό να δουλέψεις μέσα σου για να μην βασανίζεσαι και να έχεις στο μυαλό σου πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και θέλει χρόνο μέχρι να τον μάθεις καλά και να δεις αν ταιριάζετε, φτάνει να μην είσαι κολλημένη σ' αυτόν και να περιμένεις πως θα σου καλύψει κάθε σου κενό ή να σου τονώσει την αυτοπεποίθηση. 

Λοιπόν, δεν βγάζουμε άκρη ακριβώς επειδή δεν σε ξέρουμε και δεν ξέρουμε ούτε τις προθέσεις του πρώην ούτε για ποιό λόγο έφυγε. Δεν έχει νόημα δηλαδή να το συζητάμε. Αυτό που έχει νόημα είναι το τι θα γίνει από δω και πέρα. Έφυγε, τελείωσε. Δεν σου έδωσε εξηγήσεις ενώ θα έπρεπε κι' αυτό πρέπει να κρατήσεις. Τώρα πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς σε σένα. Η εξήγηση δεν θα έρθει ποτέ και πρέπει να το δεκτείς και να μάθεις μέσα απ' αυτό. Εγώ βλέπω πως ήσουν ήδη ανασφαλής από πριν και αυτή η εξαφάνιση "σε αποτέλειωσε", νιώθεις ένοχη χωρίς να ξέρεις γιατί και ψάχνεις έστω κι' έναν λόγο που μπορείς να ενοχοποιήσεις τον εαυτό σου για να καταφέρεις να διορθωθείς, σωστά; Εγώ σου λέω πως τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα και δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις τον λόγο. Πρέπει να αποκτήσεις αυτοπεποίθηση, να μην τα υπεραναλύεις όλα τόσο πολύ (που αυτή είναι αποτέλεσμα της ανασφάλειας), να χαλαρώσεις, ό,τι κάνεις να είναι επειδή έτσι έχεις καθαρή την συνείδησή σου και σίγουρα να μην περιμένεις πως και οι γύρω σου θα κάνουν το ίδιο. Αυτό θα το καταλάβεις όταν είσαι καιρό με τον άλλο και μοιράζεστε πράγματα. Επειδή με έπιασε και μένα τώρα η πολλυλογία μου, κλείνω με το να σου πω να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι το θέμα και να πάρεις τα μαθήματα που σου έδωσε αυτή η περιπέτεια. Έστω και με την απογοήτευση μαθαίνεις! 

Οι υπόλοιποι που σχολιάζουν αρνητικά τι φάση; Θα απαντήσω κι' εγώ με ειρωνία; Έρχεται κάποιος να πει το πρόβλημά του (που προφανώς τον ταλαιπωρεί και το θεωρεί σημαντικό) και μάλιστα σε φόρουμ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ και του την λέτε και από πάνω; Αν δεν υπάρχει συνεννόηση ή βαριέστε να απαντήσετε και να ασχοληθείτε, δεν είναι ανάγκη να ειρωνεύεστε και να της επιτίθεστε. Έχει ήδη τα δικά της, το μόνο που ήθελε ήταν να μιλήσει για να βγει μια άκρη.

----------


## marian_m

Παλιός, καλός Loading...
Σταθερή αξία!

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

Το οτι θα έβγαινα και φαντασιόπληκτη πιστεύοντας οτι είχαμε δεσμό αυτό δεν το περίμενα.... Και μου αρέσει που 2 άτομα το έχετε σίγουρο πως αυτό γινόταν... Και οχι δεν βγαίναμε συνεχώς με τον κοινό μας φίλο επειδή ο φίλος αυτός με την γυναίκα του έχουν ενα μωράκι και δεν μπορούσαν να ακολουθήσουν τα δικά μας ωράρια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...

Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, πιστέψτε πραγματικά οτι θέλετε... Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τα άτομα που μου έδωσαν απαντήσεις ώστε να με βοηθήσουν....


ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αλλά θέλω κάποιος να το κλειδώσει το θέμα... 
ΥΓ.2 Και μερικοί θα βγουν τώρα και θα πουν πως είχαν δίκιο και για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να πω κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.... Σας έμαθα τώρα...

----------


## noobmoderator

> Το οτι θα έβγαινα και φαντασιόπληκτη πιστεύοντας οτι είχαμε δεσμό αυτό δεν το περίμενα.... Και μου αρέσει που 2 άτομα το έχετε σίγουρο πως αυτό γινόταν... Και οχι δεν βγαίναμε συνεχώς με τον κοινό μας φίλο επειδή ο φίλος αυτός με την γυναίκα του έχουν ενα μωράκι και δεν μπορούσαν να ακολουθήσουν τα δικά μας ωράρια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...
> 
> Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, πιστέψτε πραγματικά οτι θέλετε... Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τα άτομα που μου έδωσαν απαντήσεις ώστε να με βοηθήσουν....
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αλλά θέλω κάποιος να το κλειδώσει το θέμα... 
> ΥΓ.2 Και μερικοί θα βγουν τώρα και θα πουν πως είχαν δίκιο και για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να πω κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.... Σας έμαθα τώρα...


Και άργησες πολύ να τους μάθεις πιστεψέ με

----------


## elis

> Το οτι θα έβγαινα και φαντασιόπληκτη πιστεύοντας οτι είχαμε δεσμό αυτό δεν το περίμενα.... Και μου αρέσει που 2 άτομα το έχετε σίγουρο πως αυτό γινόταν... Και οχι δεν βγαίναμε συνεχώς με τον κοινό μας φίλο επειδή ο φίλος αυτός με την γυναίκα του έχουν ενα μωράκι και δεν μπορούσαν να ακολουθήσουν τα δικά μας ωράρια ή οτιδήποτε άλλο...
> 
> Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο, πιστέψτε πραγματικά οτι θέλετε... Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τα άτομα που μου έδωσαν απαντήσεις ώστε να με βοηθήσουν....
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αλλά θέλω κάποιος να το κλειδώσει το θέμα... 
> ΥΓ.2 Και μερικοί θα βγουν τώρα και θα πουν πως είχαν δίκιο και για αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να πω κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.... Σας έμαθα τώρα...


κουκλα δε διαβασα τα μυνηματα αλλα επειδη σ απαντησα αρνητικα θα σου πω ενα πραγμα πολυ απλο
μπορει να εχεισ δικιο αλλα τοσο που επιμενεισ το χανεισ δλδ δε χρειαζεται να κατεβασουμε το φεγγαρι στη γη 
για να πουμε οτι εχεισ δικιο η αδικο μια πρωτη αναγνωση μια δευτερη αντε και επιδη εισαι καλο κοριτσι μια τριτη
μετα το χανεισ το δικιο σου γτ πρωτον ο καθενασ εδω μεσα κουβαλαει σταυρο
και δευτερον πρεπει να υπαρχουν ορια μετα αοπ καποια ορια εγω προσωπικα νευριαζω και λεω μαλακιεσ
εδω ειμαι να το συζητησουμε αν θεσ

----------


## elis

ακου αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο ρομαντικο τραγουδακι και προσπαθησε να καταλαβεισ τ στιχουσ
φιλικα σ λεω τωρα την πηρεσ την κρυαδα με το πωσ γινεται εδω η συμμετοχη οποτε αν θελεισ συνεχιζεισ
μπορει να ακουσεισ πολλα μπορει να βοηθησεισ μπορει και να βοηθηθεισ μπορει να νιωσεισ ασχημα μοπρει και πολυ ομορφα
το ζυγιζεισ και αποφασιζεισ εγω ψηφιζω να συνεχισεισ
φιλικαhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd6FXOTapMM

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiO6xfFTG48

----------


## ioannis2

Οι σχέσεις κοπέλα μου δεν γίνονται με το ζόρι. Γούστο του καθενός όποτε του καπνίσει να φύγει! Ήθελες να τον εξαναγκάσεις δηλαδή να μείνει κοντά σου? Οι ερμηνείες που επιζητεις εδώ σε τι θα σου φανούν χρήσιμες? Θα σου βρουν τρόπο να τον φέρεις πίσω? Τρόπος δεν υπάρχει! Άμα κάτι δεν γουστάρουμε φεύγουμε! Θα μας βάλουν το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο?

----------


## Macgyver

> Γούστο του καθενός όποτε του καπνίσει να φύγει! ! Άμα κάτι δεν γουστάρουμε φεύγουμε! Θα μας βάλουν το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο?




Ετσι ειναι . Δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να εξηγουμε τον λογο απομακρυνσης μας . Ο καθεις-μια ας υποθεσει οτι θελει . Εκτος και αν εχουμε εντοπισει καποιο σοβαρο ελαττωμα στο προσωπο απο το οποιο απομακρυνομεθα , και για ανθρωπιστικους λογους του το επισημανουμε μηπως το αποδεχθει και δεν το επαναλαβει μελλοντικα . Αλλα οι πραξεις μιλανε απο μονες τους . Αφου θελεις να φυγεις , τι νοημα εχει να εξηγεις το γιατι . Η ουσια μετραει .
Αντιθετως , ειναι επιληψιμο , το να ξερεις οτι ο αλλος-η δεν σου κανει , και σκοπευεις να φυγεις , αλλα παραμενεις μεχρι να βρεις τον -η επομενο , η απλως επειδη δεν θελεις να μεινεις μονος .

----------


## Deleted-Member26062015

> Προσέξετε πώς μιλάτε για την κοπέλα!
> Γιατί μπορεί και σας να σας επισκεφτεί με προσωπικό μήνυμα ένας κύριος καλός, που δεν του αρέσουν οι καυγάδες, για να σας συνετίσει και να σας βάλει στον ίσιο δρόμο!
> Εκτός, αν έχει ιδιαίτερες προτιμήσεις, για κάποιους μυστήριους λόγους και επισκέπτεται μόνο εμένα...


Συμφωνώ ότι ορισμένοι μιλάνε εντελώς επιθετικά. Αλλά τι υποννοείς στα υπόλοιπα;

----------


## melissa

> Ετσι ειναι . Δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να εξηγουμε τον λογο απομακρυνσης μας . Ο καθεις-μια ας υποθεσει οτι θελει . Εκτος και αν εχουμε εντοπισει καποιο σοβαρο ελαττωμα στο προσωπο απο το οποιο απομακρυνομεθα , και για ανθρωπιστικους λογους του το επισημανουμε μηπως το αποδεχθει και δεν το επαναλαβει μελλοντικα . Αλλα οι πραξεις μιλανε απο μονες τους . Αφου θελεις να φυγεις , τι νοημα εχει να εξηγεις το γιατι . Η ουσια μετραει .
> Αντιθετως , ειναι επιληψιμο , το να ξερεις οτι ο αλλος-η δεν σου κανει , και σκοπευεις να φυγεις , αλλα παραμενεις μεχρι να βρεις τον -η επομενο , η απλως επειδη δεν θελεις να μεινεις μονος .


Το να μην δώσεις συγκεκριμένες εξηγήσεις όταν απομακρύνεσαι είναι διαφορετικό από το να μην πεις καν ότι διακόπτεις μια σχέση. Τουλάχιστον εμένα θα με πείραζε.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το να μην δώσεις συγκεκριμένες εξηγήσεις όταν απομακρύνεσαι είναι διαφορετικό από το να μην πεις καν ότι διακόπτεις μια σχέση. Τουλάχιστον εμένα θα με πείραζε.




Εεπ , γεια σου melissa !! η αεροσυνοδος , ε ? καλα εισαι ? ΟΚ , συμφωνω οτι αν διακοπτεις αουτ οφ δε μπλου μια σχεση , ε , εκει οφειλεις μερικες εξηγησεις . Ο λογος που θα απεφευγα πολλες εξηγησεις , ειναι γιατι δεν αντεχω τα δραματα , ουτε και το ' σουπα , μου ειπες ' , γι αυτο και δεν δινω ΠΟΤΕ υποσχεσεις , ουτε μεγαλα λογια . Το ' σαγαπω ' δεν τοχω πει ποτε μου , βαρια λεξη πιστευω .

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Ετσι ειναι . Δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να εξηγουμε τον λογο απομακρυνσης μας . Ο καθεις-μια ας υποθεσει οτι θελει ......... Αλλα οι πραξεις μιλανε απο μονες τους . Αφου θελεις να φυγεις , τι νοημα εχει να εξηγεις το γιατι . Η ουσια μετραει .






> ΟΚ , συμφωνω οτι αν διακοπτεις αουτ οφ δε μπλου μια σχεση , ε , εκει οφειλεις μερικες εξηγησεις .



Τελικά, ποια είναι η άποψή σου;;;

----------


## Macgyver

> Τελικά, ποια είναι η άποψή σου;;;




χα χα , περγαμοντο , ειδες τι παθαινεις οταν επιλεγεις την οδο της διπλωματιας ? λες ετσι απο δω , ετσι απο κει , την αληθεια την φυλας για τον εαυτο σου . Δεν μαρεσουν οι αντιπαραθεσεις . Την ψυχικη μου γαληνη , το cool μου , δεν το χαλαω για κανεναν . 
Λοιπον , η αληθεια . 
Μια κοπελα με αφησε , λιγο πολυ υπεθεσα τους λογους , αλλα ουδεποτε ρωτησα το γιατι . Δεν ειχε σημασια . Οποτε ουτε εγω δινω εξηγησεις στις υπολοιπες που αφησα εγω . Αφηνω το πραμα να κανει fade - out , δεν μαρεσει να λεω δυσαρεστα πραματα σε κοπελες , να τις στεναχορω . Ουτε βεβαια θα κατσω σε μια σχεση που δεν μου λεει τιποτα πια . 
Και ολα αυτα γιατι οι αντιπαραθεσεις με χαλανε αφανταστα . Δεν αντεχω μουτρα , φωνες , αντεγκλησεις , debates γενικως . 
Αυτο δεν ειναι καλο , διοτι λεω , ναι εχεις δικιο , εχεις δικιο ( μεχρι ενος οριου ) , χωρις να το πιστευω ( προκειμενου να εμπλακω σε διαμαχη ) , και καποια στιγμη γινεται το ΜΠΑΜ ! και λεω , ως εδω , αρκετα , και αρχιζω την διαδικασια αποχωρησης . Βεβαια υπαρχει κι ενας λογος που επιλεγω την συγκαταβατικη σταση , την σταση του΄' καλου παιδιου ' , αφηνω την αλλην να ξεδιπλωσει τον χαρακτηρα της , χωρις περιορισμους απο μενα , προκειμενου να δω με ποιαν εχω να κανω στην πραματικοτητα .
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχω κανει μακροχρονιους δεσμους . Αντιθετως , μονο πιτσιρικας εκανα one night stand , μετα τα 22-23 δεν ξανακανα . 
Ειμαι ' σχεσακιας ' , αλλα πολυ δυσκολος στα γουστα μου . Δυστυχως . Θα προτιμουσα να ημουν λιγοτερο αυστηρος . 
Παντως , ουδεμια με ρωτησε ποτε το γιατι , ηταν πολυ ομαλο το fade-out , οπως το ' φορμαριζα ' . 
Τωρα βεβαια τι σημασια εχει η αποψη μου ? 
Εγω ειμαι εγω , και εσυ εισαι εσυ η η περγαμοντο , αν προτιμας !! αντε , γλυκατζου .....................φαε , φαε , να δουμε τι θα καταλαβεις !

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> χα χα , περγαμοντο , ειδες τι παθαινεις οταν επιλεγεις την οδο της διπλωματιας ?


Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν είναι διπλωματία, αλλά είναι προς τα που φυσάει ο άνεμος..





> Οποτε ουτε εγω δινω εξηγησεις στις υπολοιπες που αφησα εγω .


Άρα αυτή είναι η άποψή σου...





> δεν μαρεσει να λεω δυσαρεστα πραματα σε κοπελες , να τις στεναχορω .


Και προτιμάς την εξαφάνιση απο το να πληγώσεις...





> Ουτε βεβαια θα κατσω σε μια σχεση που δεν μου λεει τιποτα πια .


Φυσικά και οχι, δεν θα κάτσεις ούτε εσύ, ούτε εγω, ούτε κανένας... Δεν είπα κάπου να κρατήσεις κάποιον με το ζόρι....





> αντε , γλυκατζου .....................φαε , φαε , να δουμε τι θα καταλαβεις !


Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί να έχω καταλάβει πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Περγαμοντο...;539688 

Που ξέρεις; Μπορεί να έχω καταλάβει πολλά πράγματα...[/QUOTE]



Ελα τωρα , αστειευομαι , κι εσυ τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις , ΟΚ , ακυρο το χιουμορ . Λιγο πολυ παντως αυτες ειναι οι αποψεις μου . Και διακρινω καποια εμπαθεια / εχθρικοτητα . 
Εμ , τι να κανουμε , δεν συμφωνουμε φαινεται . Συν οτι διαστρεβλωνεις τα γραφομενα μου . 
Αποκαλεις την διπλωματικη οδο , οπου φυσαει ο ανεμος + δεν μιλησα για εξαφανιση , ουτε τοχω κανει ποτε . 
Οπως προειπα , αποφευγω τις αντιπαραθεσεις , ιδιως σεναν virtual χωρο . Ειναι ανοητο . Δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε κατι .
Oυτε σε ξερω , ουτε με ξερεις , δεν μπορω να σε κρινω , δεν μπορεις να με κρινεις , δεν ειμαστε αντιπαλοι . 
Φιλικα .

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

Καλημέρα....




> Ελα τωρα , αστειευομαι , κι εσυ τα παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις , ΟΚ , ακυρο το χιουμορ . Λιγο πολυ παντως αυτες ειναι οι αποψεις μου . Και διακρινω καποια εμπαθεια / εχθρικοτητα . οχι δεν υπάρχει καμία εμπάθεια ή εχθρικότητα εκ μέρους μου, ειδάλλως θα έγραφα πιο επιθετικά.... 
> Εμ , τι να κανουμε , δεν συμφωνουμε φαινεται . Συν οτι διαστρεβλωνεις τα γραφομενα μου . οχι δεν συμφωνουμε.
> Αποκαλεις την διπλωματικη οδο , οπου φυσαει ο ανεμος + δεν μιλησα για εξαφανιση , ουτε τοχω κανει ποτε . λες πως φευγες χωρίς να δίνει εξηγήσεις, αυτό το έχω καταλάβει σωστά;;; Αν λεω ΑΝ, έλεγες στις κοπέλες σου ''τέλος,δεν πάει άλλο'' και έπαιρνε ο καθένας τον δρόμο του, θα σου πω οκ... ΑΝ όμως ήσουν με την κοπέλα μέσα στις γλύκες, αγκαλιές, φιλιά, κλπ. κλπ. και στο επόμενο λεπτό είχες εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να πεις ή δείξεις κάτι, τότε ναι είναι εξαφάνιση.. 'Ετσι έγινε και σε εμένα και για αυτό δεν το δέχομαι!
> Οπως προειπα , αποφευγω τις αντιπαραθεσεις , ιδιως σεναν virtual χωρο . Ειναι ανοητο . Δεν εχουμε να χωρισουμε κατι .
> Oυτε σε ξερω , ουτε με ξερεις , δεν μπορω να σε κρινω , δεν μπορεις να με κρινεις , δεν ειμαστε αντιπαλοι . συμφωνώ...
> Φιλικα .

----------


## Macgyver

Αγαπητη Περγαμοντο , επειδη συνεβη ετσι σε σενα , δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι κανουμε το ιδιο . Δεν ειπα ποτε πως φευγω , ενω ολα δειχνουν μια χαρα , γραφω οτι αφηνω την σχεση να κανει fade out , δλδ σταδιακα . Δεν ειμαι ουτε κυκλοθυμκος , ουτε διεστραμμενος , απο κει που ειμαι ολο αγκαλιες και φιλια , αιφνης να εξαφανιστω . Οντως δεν εχω πει ποτε τις λεξεις ' τερμα δεν παει αλλο ' , αλλα actions speak louder than words . 
Καταλαβαινω οτι με την υποψια και μονο οτι καποιος φερεται , οπως σου φερθηκε ο συγκεκριμενος , εξαπτεσαι . Κατανοητο . 
Δεν ειμαι ετσι ομως , ουτε μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες , αλλα υπαρχουν .


Μαλλον με παρεξηγησες , διοτι εχω φιλικες σχεσεις με τις πρωην μου !!!! πλην μιας γιατρινας ( μακρια απο γιατρινες !! ) που με εξενευρισε . Πολυ κακομαθημενη . 

Αμα δεν γνωριζεις καποιον , δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις συμπερασματα γι αυτον .

----------


## Remedy

ακομα τον εξαφανισμενο, ψαχνουμε?
xmmmmmm the plot, thickenssss... :rolleyes:

----------


## Remedy

> Αγαπητη Περγαμοντο , επειδη συνεβη ετσι σε σενα , δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι κανουμε το ιδιο . Δεν ειπα ποτε πως φευγω , ενω ολα δειχνουν μια χαρα , γραφω οτι αφηνω την σχεση να κανει fade out , δλδ σταδιακα . Δεν ειμαι ουτε κυκλοθυμκος , ουτε διεστραμμενος , απο κει που ειμαι ολο αγκαλιες και φιλια , αιφνης να εξαφανιστω . Οντως δεν εχω πει ποτε τις λεξεις ' τερμα δεν παει αλλο ' , αλλα actions speak louder than words . 
> Καταλαβαινω οτι με την υποψια και μονο οτι καποιος φερεται , οπως σου φερθηκε ο συγκεκριμενος , εξαπτεσαι . Κατανοητο . 
> *Δεν ειμαι ετσι ομως , ουτε μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορες* , αλλα υπαρχουν .
> ... .


μα ουτε ο συγκεκριμενος εξαφανιστηκε στα καλα καθουμενα.
ακομα και η περγαμοντα που απορει , λεει η ιδια οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο ειχε αλλαξει η σταση του και αραιωνε ο τυπος.
ε... τι κανει νιαου- νιαου στα κεραμιδια...
οταν καποιος αραιωνει, η τον ψαχνεις, εχει φυγει ηδη.

βεβαια σε ενα τοσο συντομο διαστημα των 3 μηνων, ποιο ειναι το "αρχικο" διαστημα, και ποιο το "τελευταιο"?
δηλαδη 1 μηνα ηταν ολα καλα και αγια και 2 μηνες ηταν εξαφανιζολ και τον εβλεπε 1 φορα τον μηνα?

----------


## Macgyver

> μα ουτε ο συγκεκριμενος εξαφανιστηκε στα καλα καθουμενα.
> ακομα και η περγαμοντα που απορει , λεει η ιδια οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο ειχε αλλαξει η σταση του και αραιωνε ο τυπος.
> ε... τι κανει νιαου- νιαου στα κεραμιδια...
> οταν καποιος αραιωνει, η τον ψαχνεις, εχει φυγει ηδη.
> 
> βεβαια σε ενα τοσο συντομο διαστημα των 3 μηνων, ποιο ειναι το "αρχικο" διαστημα, και ποιο το "τελαυταιο"?
> δηλαδη 1 μηνα ηταν ολα καλα και αγια και 2 μηνες ηταν εξαφανιζολ και τον εβλεπε 1 φορα τον μηνα?


Δεν ειχα διαβασει ολο το θρεντ , αλλα με τα νεα δεδομενα που παραθετεις , αλλαζει τελειως το πραμα . Αθωος ο κατηγορουμενος !!.

----------


## Remedy

> _λες πως φευγες χωρίς να δίνει εξηγήσεις, αυτό το έχω καταλάβει σωστά;;; Αν λεω ΑΝ, έλεγες στις κοπέλες σου ''τέλος,δεν πάει άλλο'' και έπαιρνε ο καθένας τον δρόμο του, θα σου πω οκ... ΑΝ όμως ήσουν με την κοπέλα μέσα στις γλύκες, αγκαλιές, φιλιά, κλπ. κλπ. και στο επόμενο λεπτό είχες εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να πεις ή δείξεις κάτι, τότε ναι είναι εξαφάνιση.. 'Ετσι έγινε και σε εμένα και για αυτό δεν το δέχομαι!_....


αυτο ειναι και το περιεργο με σενα. γι αυτο και ισως απορουν καποιοι (μαζι κι εγω).
το να στεναχωριεσαι ειναι κατανοητο.
το να μην το δεχεσαι ομως, ειναι πολυ περιεργο.
ισως στην συναναστροφη σας, ειχε καταλαβει ο τυπος οτι δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις καποια πραγματα και προτιμησε την εξαφανιση απο την συζητηση.

----------


## Macgyver

> το να μην το δεχεσαι ομως, ειναι πολυ περιεργο.
> ισως στην συναναστροφη σας, ειχε καταλαβει ο τυπος οτι δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις καποια πραγματα και προτιμησε την εξαφανιση απο την συζητηση.



Χωρις να γνωριζω την περγαμοντο ( εννοωντας οτι εχει λιγα ποστ ωστε να καταλαβω ' κατι ' γιαυτην ) , κρινοντας και απο την απαντηση στο καλοπροαιρετο ποστ μου #254-#256 , που ειναι σαφως επιθετικη ( απομονωνοντας επιλεκτικα φρασεις μου ) , ενω ισχυριζεται οτι δεν ειναι ( φαντασου και να ηταν !! ) , ο τυπος καταλαβε οτι εχει να κανει με ' δυσκολο ' επικοινωνιακα ατομο , καπως εριστικο , και προτιμησε την οδο της φυγης , και πολυ καλα εκανε .
Προς το παρον διαβαζουμε οτι ο τυπος ειναι ετσι , ειναι αλλιως , αλλα για σενα περγαμοντο , δεν ξερουμε κατι . Πες μας ενα ελαττωμα σου , καποιος που δεν παραδεχεται εστω ενα ελαττωμα του ( οχι σαν την αλλη , ' παραειμαι καλη ' !! ) ειναι πολυ υποπτος για σοβαρα ελατωμματα . Πιστευεις οτι εισαι εντελως αμοιρη ευθυνων για τον εν λογω χωρισμο ?
Παντως αν καποιος δεν ακουσει και τις δυο πλευρες , δεν μπορει να βγαλει ενα ασφαλες συμπερασμα . 

Οποτε , ειναι ανοητο να παρει καποιος το μερος σου .

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

Εσυ πριν μερικές μέρες είχες πει αυτό...




> μηπως δεν μιλαμε για σχεση αλλα για λιγοστες επαφες και 'σχεση" μονο στις ελπιδες της κοπελας, αλλα οχι στις προθεσεις του τυπου κι απο κει και περα, αυτος απλα δεν ηθελε να μπλεξει σε συζητησεις γιατι την εβλεπε να κολλαει ηδη?


και τώρα αυτο..




> βεβαια σε ενα τοσο συντομο διαστημα των 3 μηνων, ποιο ειναι το "αρχικο" διαστημα, και ποιο το "τελευταιο"?
> δηλαδη 1 μηνα ηταν ολα καλα και αγια και 2 μηνες ηταν εξαφανιζολ και τον εβλεπε 1 φορα τον μηνα?


δλδ. στο αρχικό είμαι φαντασιώπληκτη-όπως το είχα γράψει και τότε-και τώρα οτι βλεπόμασταν 1 φορά τον μήνα;;;;... Έχω γράψει κάπου οτι βλεπόμασταν 1 φορά τον μήνα;;; Θα μου πεις οτι το είπες σαν παράδειγμα.... Αλλά εγω είμαι και φαντασιώπληκτη, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει καν αυτός ο άνθρωπος...





> ισως στην συναναστροφη σας, ειχε καταλαβει ο τυπος οτι δεν μπορεις να δεχτεις καποια πραγματα και προτιμησε την εξαφανιση απο την συζητηση.


Μπορείς τότε να πεις ''άστο κοπελιά, είσαι στριμμένη ή στενόμυαλη ή ξενέρωτη ή σπαστική ή ή ή ή...'' ακόμα και σε ενα μήνυμα να το έστελνε και τέλος.....





> *Χωρις να γνωριζω την περγαμοντο* ( εννοωντας οτι εχει λιγα ποστ ωστε να καταλαβω ' κατι ' γιαυτην ) , κρινοντας και απο την απαντηση στο καλοπροαιρετο ποστ μου #254-#256 , που ειναι σαφως επιθετικη ( απομονωνοντας επιλεκτικα φρασεις μου ) , ενω ισχυριζεται οτι δεν ειναι ( φαντασου και να ηταν !! ) , ο τυπος καταλαβε οτι εχει να κανει με ' δυσκολο ' επικοινωνιακα ατομο , καπως εριστικο , και προτιμησε την οδο της φυγης , και πολυ καλα εκανε .


Ακριβώς, δεν με γνωρίζεις και δεν ξέρεις πως μπορεί ο άλλος να με καταλαβαίνει.... Εκεί που κάποιος βλέπει μια αμηχανία, κάποιος άλλος το αντιλαμβάνεται σαν δειλία ότι δεν έχεις κάτι να πεις... Εκεί που κάποιος βλέπει έναν επιθετικό τρόπο, κάποιος άλλος το αντιλαμβάνεται αλλιώς...




> Πιστευεις οτι εισαι εντελως αμοιρη ευθυνων για τον εν λογω χωρισμο ?


Αν είχες διαβάσει τι έχω γράψει θα δεις πως γράφω οτι έχω και πολλές ενοχές και πως για αυτόν τον λόγο-οτι του έκανα κάτι-απαξιούσε να μου απαντήσει....

----------


## Macgyver

Για να τα βαζεις με ολο το φορουμ , αγαπητη Περγαμοντο , ο καθεις ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του .............

----------


## Remedy

> Εσυ πριν μερικές μέρες είχες πει αυτό...
> 
> 
> και τώρα αυτο..
> 
> 
> δλδ.* στο αρχικό είμαι φαντασιώπληκτη-όπως το είχα γράψει και τότε-και τώρα οτι βλεπόμασταν 1 φορά τον μήνα;;;;... Έχω γράψει κάπου οτι βλεπόμασταν 1 φορά τον μήνα;;; Θα μου πεις οτι το είπες σαν παράδειγμα.... Αλλά εγω είμαι και φαντασιώπληκτη, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει καν αυτός ο άνθρωπος...
> *
> 
> ...


εγραψα "αυτο" αλλα και "αυτο", γιατι δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ακριβως συνεβη, φυσικα. δεν σε ξερω ουτε εσενα ,ουτε αυτον.
η εντυπωση μου ειναι ομως, οτι κατι δεν παει καλα στην διηγηση σου, γιαυτο και προσανατολιζομαι στο οτι ειτε δεν ειχατε σχεση (κατ αυτον) ενω ειχατε κατι σημαντικο κατ εσενα, ειτε μιλαμε για μια πολυ λιγη επικοινωνια (αν βαλουμε και την απομακρυνση του τελευταιου καιρου που η ιδια περιεγραψες, οποτε δεν δικαιολογειται η δικη σου ενασχοληση εναν χρονο μετα, με τοση επιμονη.
μακαρι να ειχαμε και την δικη του αποψη, να σου ελεγα πιο σιγουρη αποψη...
αν μαλιστα ειχες και ενοχες γιατην συμπεριφορα σου, μαλλον αποφευγει...

σορι, αλλα το "αστο εισαι στριμμενη η ξενερωτη" δεν το λες αν δεν σου εχει κανει κακοηθεια ο αλλος.

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Για να τα βαζεις με ολο το φορουμ , αγαπητη Περγαμοντο , ο καθεις ας βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του .............


4-5 άτομα είναι όλο το φόρουμ...... Οκ!!!





> ....μαλλον αποφευγει...


Ένα μοναδικό πράγμα χρειαζόταν, είτε οτι ξενέρωσε-συμβαίνει και δεν είναι κακό να το πει- είτε οτι δεν ήμουν αυτό που περίμενε........
Και πίστεψέ με, είχαμε σχέση..... Εκτός και αν ήταν ψεύτης και είχε άλλα στο μυαλό του...

----------


## Remedy

> Ένα μοναδικό πράγμα χρειαζόταν, είτε οτι ξενέρωσε-συμβαίνει και δεν είναι κακό να το πει- είτε οτι δεν ήμουν αυτό που περίμενε........
> Και πίστεψέ με, είχαμε σχέση..... Εκτός και αν ήταν ψεύτης και είχε άλλα στο μυαλό του...


για σενα χρειαζοταν.
για εκεινον, οχι.
αυτο δεν εννοεις να παραδεχτεις.
αυτο που χρειαζεσαι εσυ, δεν το θεωρει χρειαζουμενο απαραιτητα κι ο αλλος. αυτο συνεβη.
αυτος το θεωρησε περιττο. οποιος κι αν ηταν ο λογος.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> για σενα χρειαζοταν.
> για εκεινον, οχι.
> αυτο δεν εννοεις να παραδεχτεις.
> αυτο που χρειαζεσαι εσυ, δεν το θεωρει χρειαζουμενο απαραιτητα κι ο αλλος. αυτο συνεβη.
> αυτος το θεωρησε περιττο. οποιος κι αν ηταν ο λογος.


Συμφωνώ κι' εγώ σ' αυτό. Γι' αυτό σου είχα πει πως πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις -έστω και μέσα απ' την απογοήτευσή σου με τον τρόπο που έφυγε- πως δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι το ίδιο και κάποιοι νιώθουν πως μπορούν να φύγουν χωρίς να δώσουν εξηγήσεις. Αυτό συμβαίνει συνήθως επειδή δεν μπορούν να μπουν στην δική σου θέση για να καταλάβουν πώς νιώθεις, ή επειδή δεν έχουν το θάρρος να σε αντιμετωπίσουν. Αν το καταλάβεις αυτό, πιστεύω πως θα κλείσει "το κεφάλαιο" όσο κι' αν έχεις πληγωθεί. Δεν σημαίνει πως αν το συνειδητοποιήσεις θα το συμμερίζεσαι κιόλας, απλά θα έχεις στο μυαλό σου πως κάποιοι άνθρωποι λειτουργούν διαφορετικά, χωρίς απαραίτητα να έχουν δίκαιο.

----------


## elis

περγαμοντο εγω να σου πω παντωσ γενικα οτι τιποτε αλλο ιντερνετικα δε μπορει να ειπωθει που να εχει βαση
στα ειπαμε ολα μασ τα ειπεσ ολα δλδ τα ειχεσ σκεφτει κι εσυ οπωσ ειναι και λογικο οποτε την ψαχνεισ να βρεισ τωρα
πρπει να καταλαβεισ οτι μια συζητηση σταματαει οταν οδηγειται σε αδιεξοδο ουτε συμφωνουμε ουτε διαφωνουμε
απλα οπωσ σου ξαναειπα πρεπει να ξερεισ ποτε σταματαει ενα θεμα

----------


## PAPA

Α εγώ δεν είπα την άποψη μου! Περγαμόντο ο τύπος ήταν πολύ ανώριμος και κακώς ασχολείσαι μαζί του! Δικαιολογείται λόγω ηλικίας, πολύ μωρό. Οι άντρες αργούν πολύ να ωριμάσουν. Αξία του δίνεις με το να βάζεις το μυαλό σου να σκέφτεται γιατί εξαφανίστηκε. Ξέχασε τον και πήγαινε παρακάτω. Είσαι 30? Ου έχεις τη ζωή μπροστά σου, ο νέος έρωτας σε περιμένει!!! Πάμε για άλλα!

----------


## Macgyver

> ειτε οτι ξενερωσε -συμβαινει και δεν ειναι κακο να το πει - είτε οτι δεν ήμουν αυτό που περίμενε........
> ..




Bρε κοριτσι μου , δεν θελω να σε κοντραρω , το πιστευω οτι ειχατε σχεση , αλλα παει τελειωσε . Ειτε το ενα συνεβη , ειτε το αλλο . Δεν υπαρχει ' δεν το δεχομαι ' . Καλα σου λεει η PAPA , ξεκολλα και προχωρα μπρος .




Αγαπητη Περγαμοντο , αυτη η απαντηση μου , σε καλυπτει ?

----------


## PAPA

> περγαμοντο εγω να σου πω παντωσ γενικα οτι τιποτε αλλο ιντερνετικα δε μπορει να ειπωθει που να εχει βαση
> στα ειπαμε ολα μασ τα ειπεσ ολα δλδ τα ειχεσ σκεφτει κι εσυ οπωσ ειναι και λογικο οποτε την ψαχνεισ να βρεισ τωρα
> πρπει να καταλαβεισ οτι μια συζητηση σταματαει οταν οδηγειται σε αδιεξοδο ουτε συμφωνουμε ουτε διαφωνουμε
> απλα οπωσ σου ξαναειπα πρεπει να ξερεισ ποτε σταματαει ενα θεμα


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYxGaN5FCuM

----------


## PAPA

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYxGaN5FCuM


ε θα μου επιτρέψεις elis να βάλω κι εγώ ένα τραγουδάκι... αφιερωμένο στη θεματοθέτρια

----------


## elis

παρακαλω εγω θελω να βαζετε τραγουδια να μαθαινω καινουρια αυτο που εβαλεσ ασ πουμε δεν το χω ακουσει και παρα πολυ

----------


## ioannis2

> Ένα μοναδικό πράγμα χρειαζόταν, είτε οτι ξενέρωσε-συμβαίνει και δεν είναι κακό να το πει- είτε οτι δεν ήμουν αυτό που περίμενε........
> Και πίστεψέ με, είχαμε σχέση..... *Εκτός και αν ήταν ψεύτης και είχε άλλα στο μυαλό του*...


Το "έιτε δεν ήσουν αυτό που περίμενε" δεν ισχύει. Μέσα σε τρεις μήνες δλδ αλλαξες συμπεριφορα, του έδειξες χαρακτηρα αλλιωτικο, τον εκανες να πεσει απ τα σύννεφα, του εδωσες υποσχεσεις τις οποιες δεν εκπλήρωσες? Κάτι τετοιο δεν ισχύει! Το ίδιο ερωτηματολόγιο μου και απαντηση μου ισχύει και ως προς το "ξενέρωσε".
Αυτό στο μπολτ ισχύει. Δεν σε γούσταρε. Δεν ήσουν αυτο που έψαχνε να βρει. του ήσουν μια λάθος επίλογή κι αυτο το διόρθωσε σύντομα! Πήγε να συμβιβαστεί με κάτι που δεν ήταν αυτο που έψαχνε, μετανιωσε γι αυτο που έκανε και διορθωσε το λάθος του. Δηλαδή έφυγε. Δεν εξαφανίστηκε, απλά έφυγε. 
Θα τον φερεις πίσω με το ζόρι?
Από τη συζήτηση εδώ τι επιζητας να αποκομίσεις? Τρόπους για να τον φερεις πίσω?
Οι σχέσεις δεν γινονται με το ζόρι. 
Κι εγώ άφησα κάποιες με τον τροπο που σε άφησε ο τύπος και άλλες άφησαν εμενα με τον τροπο που σε άφησε ο τυπος! Με τα από δυο τρεις αναπαντητες κλήσεις μου το θέμα είχε ήδη κλήσει οριστικά!
Θα του βαλεις το πιστολι στον κρόταφο για να επιστρεψει? Αυτό δλδ θες?

----------


## Περγαμοντο...

> Θα τον φερεις πίσω με το ζόρι?
> 
> Από τη συζήτηση εδώ τι επιζητας να αποκομίσεις? Τρόπους για να τον φερεις πίσω?
> Οι σχέσεις δεν γινονται με το ζόρι. 
> 
> *Θα του βαλεις το πιστολι στον κρόταφο για να επιστρεψει? Αυτό δλδ θες?*


Μου φαίνεται οτι θα σταματήσω να μιλάω και να γράφω ελληνικά επειδή μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν.... Πες μου που λέω οτι θέλω να επιστρέψει πίσω;;;
Και δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς για το τι θέλω να αποκομίσω απο αυτήν την συζήτηση;; Είναι κακό που λέω το πρόβλημα μου;;; Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην ασχολείσαι με αυτό....

Επίσης, το θέμα είναι ''εξαφάνιση, δειλία ή γράψιμο;;'' ΟΧΙ ''τροπους να τον φέρω πίσω...''... Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω, τότε τζάμπα σχολιάζεις...

Και κάτι τελευταίο, αυτό που έχω μαυρίσει είναι η δεύτερη φορά που το λες και ελπιζω πως τωρα θα καταλαβεις οτι ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙ...
Αν συνεχίζεις να σχολιάζεις και ξαναπείς για ΤΡΙΤΗ φορά οτι ψάχνω τρόπους να τον φέρω πίσω ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχω αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο, συγνώμη αλλά θα πιστώ οτι όντως δεν καταλαβαίνεις ελληνικά...


Και κάτι που απευθύνεται σε όλους:όποιος δεν θέλει να μην σχολιάζει, να μην μπαίνει καν στον κόπο να διαβάζει για το τι γράφω... Λέτε την άποψή σας 1 2 3 φορές, αντιλαμβάνεστε οτι δεν έχουμε ίδια άποψη-με μερικούς οχι με όλους-,αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να λέτε λόγια που δεν έχω πει-γράψει ή να βγάζεται απο μόνοι σας την ''ετυμηγορία'' για το τι θέλω να κάνω μαζί του και οτι τον θέλω πίσω.......

----------


## Remedy

καλα ολα αυτα βρε περγαμοντα, αλλα απο οση συζητηση εγινε μεχρι τωρα, θεωρεις οτι δεν σου εχει απαντηθει αυτο που ρωτας?
αλλη εκδοχη απο τριτους, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να εχεις.
κατι απο ολα αυτα που λεμε, εγινε.

εσυ, στην ουσια θελεις απο εκεινον απαντηση, οχι απο μας.
εκεινος ομως δεν απαντησε στα μηνυματα, ουτε ειναι εδω (υποθετω).
δεν υπαρχει τροπος να τον υποχρεωσεις να απαντησει.
εσυ αυτο θελεις.

----------


## ioannis2

> δεν υπαρχει τροπος να τον υποχρεωσεις να απαντησει.
> εσυ αυτο θελεις.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου! Αυτό θέλει η Περγαμώτο.

----------


## Macgyver

> η Περγαμώτο.




Χα χα ! καλο Γιαννη !

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Τι πιστεύετε όμως;; Όταν εξαφανίζεται κάποιος χωρίς να λέει έστω ένα ''μην με ξαναενοχλήσεις'' είναι δειλός που δεν αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του ή απλά σε γράφει;;;


Και τα 2,σε γραφει γιατι ειναι δειλος.Τεσ πα,δε ξερω τι αναλυετε εδω και 20 σελιδες,ειναι πολυ απλο.

----------

